# Авиация > До 1945 >  Заводские номера Пе-2

## lindr

зав номер модиф. завод серия № в серии дата выпуска Эксплуатант БН примечания

1\0		№22	00	01		СССР		опытный
2\0		№22	00	02	01.40	СССР		опытный
3\0		№22	00	03		СССР		опытный АКАБ
1\1		№22	01	01		СССР		НИИ ВВС
2\1		№22	01	02		СССР		НИПАВ усиленное вооружение опытный
3\1		№22	01	03		СССР		48-й БАП
4\1		№22	01	04		СССР		НИИ ВВС
5\1		№22	01	05	03.41	СССР		95-й СБАП
1\2		№22	02	01	03.41	СССР		95-й СБАП
2\2		№22	02	02		СССР		48-й БАП
3\2		№22	02	03		СССР		48-й БАП
4\2		№22	02	04	03.41	СССР		95-й СБАП
5\2	УТ	№22	02	05	03.41	СССР		95-й СБАП, НИИ ВВС двойное управление испытания 05-06.41
6\2		№22	02	06		СССР		усиленное вооружение опытный
1\3		№22	03	01		СССР		НИИ ВВС
6\3		№22	03	06		СССР		ПИАВ
8\3		№22	03	08		СССР		НИИ ВВС
10\3		№22	03	10		СССР		95-й СБАП
1\4		№22	04	01	03.41	СССР		95-й СБАП
2\4		№22	04	02		СССР		НИИ ВВС
3\4		№22	04	03	03.41	СССР		95-й СБАП
4\4		№22	04	04	03.41	СССР		95-й СБАП
5\4		№22	04	05		СССР		НИИ ВВС
6\4		№22	04	06		СССР		95-й СБАП
7\4		№22	04	07		СССР		95-й СБАП
8\4		№22	04	08		СССР		95-й СБАП
9\4		№22	04	09		СССР		16-й БАП
10\4		№22	04	10		СССР		95-й СБАП
1\5		№22	05	01		СССР		95-й СБАП
3\5		№22	05	03		СССР		95-й СБАП
4\5		№22	05	04		СССР		95-й СБАП
6\5		№22	05	06		СССР		НИИ ВВС
8\5		№22	05	08		СССР		95-й СБАП
9\5		№22	05	09		СССР		95-й СБАП
7\5		№22	05	07		СССР		16-й БАП
10\5		№22	05	10		СССР		16-й БАП
1\6		№22	06	01		СССР		16-й БАП
2\6		№22	06	02		СССР		16-й БАП
5\6		№22	06	05		СССР		16-й БАП
6\6		№22	06	06	1941	СССР		РАЭ ВВС
8\6		№22	06	08		СССР		58-й БАП
9\6		№22	06	09		СССР		16-й БАП
10\6		№22	06	10		СССР		разбит при перегонке
1\7		№22	07	01		СССР		16-й БАП
4\7		№22	07	04		СССР		38-я РАЭ сбит 05.08.41
5\7		№22	07	05		СССР		16-й БАП
8\7		№22	07	08		СССР		58-й БАП
10\7		№22	07	10		СССР		58-й БАП
2\8		№22	08	02		СССР		35-й СБАП
3\8		№22	08	03		СССР		бронеплита
4\8		№22	08	04		СССР		58-й БАП, 125-й СБАП сбит 25.09.41
6\8		№22	08	06		СССР		125-й СБАП
10\8		№22	08	10		СССР		документ
1\9		№22	09	01		СССР		доп бронеплита радиста
4\9		№22	09	04		СССР		44-й СБАП
6\9		№22	09	06		СССР		РС НИП АВ ВВС 
8\9		№22	09	08		СССР		58-й БАП
9\9		№22	09	09		СССР		280-я БАД? МВ-7 потерян 1942
10\9		№22	09	10		СССР		документ
5\10		№22	10	05	1941	СССР		доп бронеплита
10\10		№22	10	10	1941	СССР		742-й ОРАП
12\10		№22	10	12	1941	СССР		бронеподлокотник
15\10		№22	10	15	1941	СССР		514-й БАП
16\10		№22	10	16	1941	СССР		260-й БАП сбит 08.09.41
15\11		№22	11	15	1941	СССР		58-й СБАП сбит по ошибке 20.08.41
16\11		№22	11	16	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС лыжное шасси
10\12		№22	12	10	1941	СССР		16-й УТАП
13\12		№22	12	13	1941	СССР		514-й БАП сбит
15\12		№22	12	15	1941	СССР		240-я ОРАЭ сбит 28.12.41
3\13		№22	13	03	1941	СССР		39-й БАП захвачен Финляндия PleLv.48
8\13		№22	13	08	1941	СССР		39-й БАП захвачен Финляндия PleLv.48
9\13		№22	13	09	1941	СССР		39-й БАП захвачен Финляндия PleLv.48
10\13		№22	13	10	1941	СССР		514-й БАП
11\13		№22	13	11	1941	СССР		МВ2 опытный
15\13		№22	13	15	1941	СССР		потерян 1941
18\13		№22	13	18	1941	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 27.09.41
4\14		№22	14	04	06.41	СССР		50-й СБАП сбит 09.08.41
12\14		№22	14	12	06.41	СССР		сбит обломки фото
11\15		№22	15	11	06.41	СССР		сбит обломки фото
13\15		№22	15	13	06.41	СССР		116-я ОРАЭ сбит 08.01.42
8\16		№22	16	08	06.41	СССР		137-й СБАП сбит 10.10.41
16\16		№22	16	16	06.41	СССР		58-й СБАП
18\16		№22	16	18	06.41	СССР		260-й БАП, 514-й БАП
10\17		№22	17	10	06.41	СССР		742-й ОРАП сбит 09-10.42
12\17		№22	17	12	06.41	СССР		261-й СБАП
18\17		№22	17	18	06.41	СССР		275-й ББАП сбит 04.10.41
19\17		№22	17	19	06.41	СССР		32-й ББАП сбит 07.42
4\18		№22	18	04	06.41	СССР		742-й ОРАП сбит 13.02.44
8\18		№22	18	04	06.41	СССР		742-й ОРАП сбит 1942
12\18		№22	18	12	06.41	СССР		35-й СБАП потерян 1941
15\18		№22	18	15	06.41	СССР		35-й СБАП, 63-й СБАП
1\19	Р	№22	19	01	1941	СССР		35-й СБАП, 63-й СБАП, 38-я РАЭ сбит 02.12.41
4\19	Р	№22	19	04	1941	СССР		РАЭ ВВС
5\19		№22	19	05	06.41	СССР		35-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 1941
7\19		№22	19	07	06.41	СССР		35-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 1941
15\19		№22	19	15	06.41	СССР		документ
13\20	Р	№22	20	13	1941	СССР		38-я РАЭ сбит 13.11.41
8\21		№22	21	08	06.41	СССР		60-й СБАП сбит 13.07.41
3\22		№22	22	03	1941	СССР		сбит 06.42
16\22		№22	22	16	07.04.41	СССР		фото ЦВМА
17\22	Р	№22	22	17	1941	СССР		38-я РАЭ сбит 06.08.41
6\23		№22	23	06	1941	СССР		742-й ББАП
7\23	Р	№22	23	07	1941	СССР		38-я РАЭ сбит 29.10.41
8\23	Р	№22	23	08	1941	СССР		38-я РАЭ сбит 13.10.41
14\23		№22	23	14	1941	СССР		411-й ББАП сбит 01-24.07.41
3\25	Р	№22	25	03	07.41	СССР		2-й ДРАП сбит 13.12.41
2\26		№22	26	02	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото
7\26		№22	26	07	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото
11\26		№22	26	11	17.06.41	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ
14\26	Р	№22	26	14	07.41	СССР		2-й ДРАП
15\26		№22	26	15	1941	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ сбит 17.09.41
1\27		№22	27	01	07.41	СССР		сбит обломки фото
12\27	Р	№22	27	12	07.41	СССР		2-й ДРАП сбит 28.11.41
20\27	Р	№22	27	20	08.08.41	СССР		2-й ДРАП сбит 16.03.42
13\28		№22	28	13	1941	СССР		804-й ББАП сбит 12.01.43
15\28		№22	28	15	1941	СССР		602-й ББАП
1\29		№22	29	01	1941	СССР		260-й ПБАП сбит 23.09.41
2\29		№22	29	02	1941	СССР		602-й ББАП, 603-й ББАП, 260-й ПБАП, 514-й БАП сбит 06.42
10\29		№22	29	10	1941	СССР		514-й ПБАП сбит 13.11.41
12\29		№22	29	12	1941	СССР		260-й ПБАП сбит
13\29		№22	29	13	1941	СССР		260-й БАП, 514-й БАП
14\29		№22	29	14	1941	СССР		260-й БАП, 514-й БАП
17\29		№22	29	17	1941	СССР		260-й БАП сбит 27.08.41
1\30		№22	30	01	30.07.41	СССР		фото ЦВМА
2\30		№22	30	02	1941	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 25.09.42
6\30		№22	30	06	1941	СССР		ОРАЭ
8\30		№22	30	08	1941	СССР		ВВС СФ фото ЦВМА
14\30		№22	30	14	1941	СССР		ОРАЭ
18\30		№22	30	18	1941	СССР		57-й СБАП КБФ, 130-й БАП
19\30		№22	30	19	1941	СССР		50-й БАП
4\31		№22	31	04	1941	СССР		125-й СБАП сбит 08.01.42
5\31		№22	31	05	1941	СССР		58-й СБАП
6\31		№22	31	06	1941	СССР		125-й СБАП сбит 04.10.41
11\31		№22	31	11	1941	СССР		58-й СБАП
15\31		№22	31	15	1941	СССР		280-я БАД
19\31		№22	31	19	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 01-03.43 первый с М-82
10\32		№22	32	10	1941	СССР		58-й СБАП
15\32		№22	32	15	09.41	СССР		2-я АПДР потерян 08.42
16\32		№22	32	16	1941	СССР		РС-132
17\32		№22	32	17	1941	СССР	4	261-й СБАП
3\33		№22	33	03	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 10.41
5\33	И	№22	33	05	08.41	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1942
8\33		№22	33	08	1941	СССР		94-й БАП сбит 12.06.42
1\34		№22	34	01	1941	СССР		225-й БАП потерян 07.09.41
4\34		№22	34	04	1941	СССР		225-й БАП сбит 26.09.41
11\34		№22	34	11	1941	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
14\34		№22	34	14	1941	СССР		225-й БАП
18\34		№22	34	18	1941	СССР		225-й БАП
19\34		№22	34	19	1941	СССР		225-й БАП
3\35		№22	35	03	1941	СССР		225-й БАП
6\35		№22	35	06	1941	СССР		94-й БАП сбит 27.06.42
10\35		№22	35	15	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08-09.41
11\35		№22	35	11	1941	СССР		225-й БАП
15\35		№22	35	15	1941	СССР		138-й БАП
16\35		№22	35	16	1941	СССР		бортовой пулемет
17\35		№22	35	17	1941	СССР		бортовой пулемет
18\35		№22	35	18	1941	СССР		225-й БАП сбит 11.09.41
19\35		№22	35	19	1941	СССР		225-й БАП
20\35		№22	35	20	1941	СССР		225-й БАП сбит 22.09.41
5\36		№22	36	05	1941	СССР		225-й БАП сбит по ошибке 10.09.41
6\36		№22	36	06	1941	СССР		225-й БАП
10\36		№22	36	10	1941	СССР		225-й БАП
11\36		№22	36	11	1941	СССР		225-й БАП
12\36		№22	36	12	1941	СССР		225-й БАП
13\36		№22	36	13	1941	СССР		225-й БАП сбит 19.09.41
14\36		№22	36	14	1941	СССР		225-й БАП
19\36		№22	36	19	1941	СССР		261-й БАП сбит 01.10.41
3\37		№22	37	03	1941	СССР		280-я БАД
9\37		№22	37	09	1941	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 20.09.41
10\37		№22	37	10	1941	СССР		225-й БАП сбит 26.09.41
11\37		№22	37	11	1941	СССР		275-й БАП, 225-й БАП
12\37		№22	37	12	1941	СССР	20	ВВС СФ фото ЦВМА
13\37		№22	37	13	1941	СССР		793-й БАП
15\37		№22	37	15	1941	СССР		ЛИИ НКАП
16\37		№22	37	16	1941	СССР		275-й ББАП сбит 26.09.41
17\37		№22	37	17	1941	СССР		10-й ББАП потерян 19.09.41
18\37		№22	37	18	1941	СССР		275-й ББАП сбит 28.09.41
3\38		№22	38	03	1941	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 27.09.41
4\38		№22	38	04	1941	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 17.09.41
10\38		№22	38	10	1941	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 27.09.41
12\38		№22	38	12	1941	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 27.09.41
15\38		№22	38	15	1941	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 26.09.41
15\40		№22	40	15	1941	СССР		275-й БАП, 225-й БАП, 742-й ОРАП
20\40		№22	40	20	02.09.41	СССР		507-й БАП потерян 15.09.41
1\41		№22	41	01	1941	СССР		507-й БАП, 225-й БАП
5\41		№22	41	05	1941	СССР		507-й БАП
6\41		№22	41	06	1941	СССР		507-й БАП, 225-й БАП
8\41		№22	41	08	1941	СССР		275-й БАП, 225-й БАП
11\41		№22	41	11	1941	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 19.09.41
12\41		№22	41	12	1941	СССР		275-й БАП, 225-й БАП сбит 
13\41		№22	41	13	1941	СССР		275-й БАП потерян 24.09.41
14\41		№22	41	14	1941	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 16.09.41
16\41		№22	41	16	1941	СССР		125-й ББАП
19\41		№22	41	19	1941	СССР		125-й ББАП сбит 23.09.41
20\41		№22	41	20	1941	СССР		125-й СБАП сбит 16.12.41
1\42		№22	42	01	1941	СССР		125-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 19.09.41
3\42		№22	42	03	1941	СССР		125-й СБАП сбит 28.12.41
4\42		№22	42	04	1941	СССР		125-й СБАП сбит 30.09.41
5\42		№22	42	05	1941	СССР		125-й СБАП
6\42		№22	42	06	1941	СССР		6-й БАП сбит 109.42
7\42		№22	42	07	1941	СССР		125-й СБАП, 507-й БАП, 225-й БАП
8\42		№22	42	08	1941	СССР		125-й СБАП сбит 04.10.41
9\42		№22	42	09	1941	СССР		125-й СБАП
10\42		№22	42	10	1941	СССР		125-й СБАП
11\42		№22	42	11	1941	СССР		125-й СБАП сбит 13.11.41
12\42		№22	42	12	1941	СССР		125-й СБАП сбит 04.10.41
13\42		№22	42	13	1941	СССР		125-й СБАП сбит 03.12.41
14\42		№22	42	14	1941	СССР		125-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 19.09.41
15\42		№22	42	15	1941	СССР		507-й БАП, 225-й БАП
16\42		№22	42	16	1941	СССР		125-й ББАП
19\42		№22	42	19	1941	СССР		507-й БАП, 225-й БАП
1\43		№22	43	01	1941	СССР		125-й ББАП сбит 27.09.41
2\43		№22	43	02	1941	СССР		275-й БАП, 225-й БАП
3\43		№22	43	03	1941	СССР		125-й БАП
4\43		№22	43	04	1941	СССР		125-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 19.09.41
5\43		№22	43	05	1941	СССР		125-й ББАП
6\43		№22	43	06	1941	СССР		ОРАЭ
7\43		№22	43	07	1941	СССР		514-й БАП сбит 12.10.41
9\43		№22	43	09	1941	СССР		260-й БАП, 514-й БАП
10\43		№22	43	10	1941	СССР		514-й БАП
11\43		№22	43	11	1941	СССР		260-й БАП, 514-й БАП
12\43		№22	43	12	1941	СССР		514-й БАП сбит 15.11.41
15\43		№22	43	15	1941	СССР		сбит 12.03.42
16\43		№22	43	16	1941	СССР		260-й БАП, 514-й БАП сбит
17\43		№22	43	17	1941	СССР		514-й БАП сбит 14.10.41
20\43		№22	43	20	1941	СССР		514-й БАП сбит 31.10.41
1\44		№22	44	01	1941	СССР		260-й БАП, 514-й БАП
2\44		№22	44	02	1941	СССР		514-й БАП сбит 05.11.41
3\44		№22	44	03	1941	СССР		514-й БАП сбит 05.10.41
4\44		№22	44	04	1941	СССР		260-й БАП, 514-й БАП
5\44		№22	44	05	1941	СССР		ОРАЭ
6\44		№22	44	06	09.41	СССР		12-я САД
7\44		№22	44	07	1941	СССР		2-й БАП
11\44		№22	44	11	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото
2\45		№22	45	02	09.41	СССР		130-й БАП
3\45		№22	45	03	09.41	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ потерян 03.06.42
11\45		№22	45	11	09.41	СССР		130-й БАП
15\45		№22	45	15	09.41	СССР		МВ-7
4\46		№22	46	04	09.41	СССР		12-я САД
6\46		№22	46	06	09.41	СССР		94-й БАП сбит 21.06.42
20\46		№22	46	20	09.41	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 08.03.42
6\47		№22	47	06	09.41	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 06.10.42
11\47		№22	47	11	09.41	СССР		сбит обломки фото
16\47		№22	47	16	09.41	СССР		Турель Торопова
8\48	Р	№22	48	08	1941	СССР		38-я РАЭ сбит 22.10.41
8\49	Р	№22	49	08	10.41	СССР		2-й ДРАП
10\49	Р	№22	49	10	10.41	СССР		2-й ДРАП
11\49		№22	49	11	09.41	СССР		12-я САД
14\49	Р	№22	49	14	10.41	СССР		2-й ДРАП сбит 27.11.41
15\49	Р	№22	49	15	10.41	СССР		2-й ДРАП сбит 10.41
17\49		№22	49	17	24.09.41	СССР		фото ЦВМА
18\49		№22	49	18	25.09.41	СССР		фото ЦВМА
20\49		№22	49	20	1941	СССР		3-й ЗАП, 602-й БАП сбит 05.11.41
10\50		№22	50	10	1941	СССР		602-й БАП
13\50		№22	50	13	1941	СССР	5	132-й БАП сбит 21.02.42
19\50	Р	№22	50	19	10.41	СССР		2-й ДРАП
3\51	Р	№22	51	03	10.41	СССР		2-й ДРАП
5\51	Р	№22	51	05	10.41	СССР		2-й ДРАП
14\51	Р	№22	51	14	10.41	СССР		2-й ДРАП потерян 28.02.42
15\51		№22	51	15	1941	СССР		документ
16\51		№22	51	16	1941	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 05.10.42
18\51	Р	№22	51	18	10.41	СССР		2-й ДРАП
3\52		№22	52	03	1941	СССР		46-й БАП сбит 22.12.41
10\52		№22	52	10	1941	СССР		46-й БАП сбит 10.10.41
11\52	Р	№22	52	11	10.41	СССР		2-й ДРАП
12\52	Р	№22	52	12	10.41	СССР		2-й ДРАП сбит 12.10.41
15\51		№22	51	15	1941	СССР		документ
14\52		№22	52	14	10.41	СССР		документ
15\52		№22	52	15	10.41	СССР		документ
16\52	Р	№22	52	16	10.41	СССР		2-й ДРАП
17\52	Р	№22	52	17	10.41	СССР		2-й ДРАП сбит 01.42
18\52		№22	52	18	10.41	СССР		документ
19\52		№22	52	19	10.41	СССР		документ
20\52	Р	№22	52	20	10.41	СССР		2-й ДРАП
1\53		№22	53	01	10.41	СССР		документ
2\53		№22	53	02	10.41	СССР		документ
10\53	Р	№22	53	10	10.41	СССР		2-й ДРАП потерян 22.10.41
11\53	Р	№22	53	11	10.41	СССР		2-й ДРАП сбит 28.05.42
15\53		№22	53	15	1941	СССР	5	132-й БАП
16\53		№22	53	16	1941	СССР		132-й БАП
19\53		№22	53	19	1941	СССР		132-й БАП сбит 20.01.42
5\54		№22	54	05	1941	СССР	12	132-й БАП сбит 12.41
11\54		№22	54	11	1941	СССР	25	132-й БАП
12\54		№22	54	12	1941	СССР	18	132-й БАП сбит 27.10.41
14\54		№22	54	14	1941	СССР	16	132-й БАП сбит 26.11.41
15\54		№22	54	15	1941	СССР	20	132-й БАП сбит 28.01.42
16\54		№22	54	16	1941	СССР	21	132-й БАП сбит 21.02.42
18\54		№22	54	18	1941	СССР	22	132-й БАП сбит 13.12.41
19\54		№22	54	19	1941	СССР	17	132-й БАП сбит 16.01.42
20\54		№22	54	20	1941	СССР	24	132-й БАП сбит 08.01.42
1\55		№22	55	01	1941	СССР		602-й ББАП, 603-й ББАП
9\55		№22	55	09	1941	СССР		602-й ББАП
20\55		№22	55	20	1941	СССР		602-й ББАП, 603-й ББАП
1\56		№22	56	01	1941	СССР		602-й ББАП
6\56		№22	56	06	1941	СССР		321-й БАП, 46-й БАП сбит 04.01.42
11\56		№22	56	11	1941	СССР		602-й ББАП
13\56		№22	56	13	1941	СССР		603-й ББАП
18\56		№22	56	18	1941	СССР		130-й БАП
1\57		№22	57	01	1941	СССР		603-й БАП сбит 30.12.41
3\57		№22	57	03	1941	СССР		602-й ББАП
4\57		№22	57	04	1941	СССР		603-й БАП
5\57		№22	57	05	1941	СССР		603-й БАП
7\57		№22	57	07	1941	СССР		603-й БАП
8\57		№22	57	08	1941	СССР		сбит обломки фото
9\57		№22	57	09	1941	СССР		603-й БАП
10\57		№22	57	10	1941	СССР		603-й БАП
11\57		№22	57	11	1941	СССР		603-й БАП
12\57		№22	57	12	1941	СССР		10-й СБАП
14\57		№22	57	14	12.12.41	СССР		10-й СБАП сбит 03.02.42
15\57		№22	57	15		СССР		
18\57		№22	57	18		СССР		603-й БАП сбит 02.12.41
3\58		№22	58	03		СССР		сбит 17.03.42
10\58		№22	58	10		СССР		10-й СБАП
15\58		№22	58	15		СССР		5-й ББАП сбит 1941
17\58		№22	58	17		СССР		742-й ББАП
20\58		№22	58	20		СССР		10-й СБАП сбит 26.02.42
3\59		№22	59	03	1942	СССР		10-й СБАП сбит 13.05.42
6\59		№22	59	06	1942	СССР		10-й ОРАП
5\60		№22	60	05	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
6\60		№22	60	06	1942	СССР		сбит
5\64		№22	64	05	1942	СССР		72-й ПБАП сбит 09.06.42
6\64		№22	64	06	02.42	СССР		72-й ПБАП сбит 03.08.42
8\64		№22	64	08	22.02.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
10\64		№22	64	10	1942	СССР		72-й ПБАП сбит 03.08.42
11\64		№22	64	11	1942	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
1\65		№22	65	01	01.03.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
5\65		№22	65	05	08.02.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
7\65		№22	65	07	1942	СССР		742-й ББАП
8\65		№22	65	08	1942	СССР	32	29-й БАП СФ сбит 23.07.42
10\65		№22	65	10	01.03.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
15\65		№22	65	15	02.03.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
19\65		№22	65	19	1942	СССР		28-й БАП СФ
20\65		№22	65	20	1942	СССР		29-й БАП СФ сбит 18.08.42
1\66		№22	66	01	1942	СССР		280-я БАД сбит 26.03.44
3\66		№22	66	03	1942	СССР		35-й ББАП потерян 10.02.43
15\66		№22	66	15	1942	СССР		742-й ОРАП сбит 04.43
16\66		№22	66	16	1942	СССР		242-й БАП
3\67		№22	67	03	03.42	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 03.42
2\68		№22	68	02	1942	СССР		130-й БАП
9\68		№22	68	09	1942	СССР	5	779-й БАП сбит 18.03.43
11\68		№22	68	11	1942	СССР		205-й БАП сбит 03.08.43
16\68		№22	68	16	1942	СССР		2-й БАП
1\69		№22	69	01	1942	СССР		205-й БАП
4\69		№22	69	04	1942	СССР		205-й БАП сбит 02.08.43
9\69		№22	69	09	1942	СССР		205-й БАП
10\69		№22	69	10	1942	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
14\69		№22	69	14	1942	СССР		205-й БАП сбит 31.07.43
18\69		№22	69	18	1942	СССР		38-й БАП сбит 12.42
20\69		№22	69	20	1942	СССР		205-й БАП сбит 02.08.43
1\70		№22	70	01	1942	СССР		280-я БАД сбит 15.02.44
2\70		№22	70	02	1942	СССР		205-й БАП сбит 23.08.42
5\70		№22	70	05	1942	СССР		205-й БАП сбит 03.08.43
6\70		№22	70	06	1942	СССР		205-й БАП сбит 02.08.43
7\70		№22	70	07	1942	СССР		205-й БАП сбит 31.07.43
8\70		№22	70	08	1942	СССР		38-й БАП сбит 04.12.42
9\70		№22	70	09	1942	СССР		205-й БАП сбит 02.08.43
13\70		№22	70	13	1942	СССР		280-я БАД сбит 15.02.44
14\70		№22	70	14	1942	СССР		280-я БАД
6\71		№22	71	06	1942	СССР		94-й БАП
15\71		№22	71	15	1942	СССР		94-й БАП
18\71		№22	71	18	1942	СССР		94-й БАП сбит 22.06.42
19\71		№22	71	19	1942	СССР		94-й БАП потерян 24.06.42
1\72		№22	72	01	1942	СССР		280-я БАД
2\72		№22	72	02	1942	СССР		4-й ГвБАП
3\72		№22	72	03	1942	СССР		4-й ГвБАП сбит 02.43
4\72		№22	72	04	1942	СССР		6-й БАП
14\72		№22	72	14	1942	СССР		742-й ББАП потерян 22.12.42
4\73		№22	73	04	1942	СССР		4-й ГвБАП сбит 05.07.42
6\73		№22	73	06	1942	СССР		94-й БАП
8\73		№22	73	08	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 08.10.42
1\74		№22	74	01	1942	СССР		94-й БАП сбит 12.06.42
2\74		№22	74	02	1942	СССР		507-й БАП сбит 15.09.42
4\74		№22	74	04	1942	СССР		6-й БАП
5\74		№22	74	05	1942	СССР		потерян 08.05.42
8\74		№22	74	08	1942	СССР		94-й БАП потерян 25.06.42
9\74		№22	74	09	1942	СССР		6-й БАП сбит 10.09.42
12\74		№22	74	12	1942	СССР		778-й БАП сбит 17.07.42
3\75		№22	75	03	1942	СССР		6-й БАП
15\75		№22	75	15	1942	СССР		793-й БАП сбит 19.08.42
2\76		№22	76	02	1942	СССР		279-й БАП сбит 25.08.42
5\77		№22	77	05	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.42
14\77		№22	77	14	1942	СССР		793-й БАП
3\78		№22	78	03	1942	СССР		793-й БАП
6\78		№22	78	06	1942	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
11\78		№22	78	11	06.42	СССР		793-й БАП сбит 05.07.42
12\78		№22	78	12	06.42	СССР		793-й БАП сбит 05.07.42
13\78		№22	78	13	1942	СССР		6-й БАП
14\78		№22	78	14	06.42	СССР		723-й БАП сбит 15.07.42
17\78		№22	78	17	1942	СССР		793-й БАП
19\78		№22	78	19	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1942-43
1\80		№22	80	01	1942	СССР		793-й БАП
2\80		№22	80	02	1942	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 26.07.42
4\80		№22	80	04	1942	СССР		793-й БАП сбит 08.08.42
6\80		№22	80	06	1942	СССР		130-й БАП сбит 10.08.42
9\80		№22	80	09	06.42	СССР		793-й БАП сбит 05.07.42
11\80		№22	80	11	1942	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
13\80		№22	80	13	26.05.42	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 03.08.42
18\80		№22	80	18	1942	СССР	6	6-й БАП сбит 10.09.42
20\80		№22	80	20	1942	СССР		30-й БАП, 284-й БАП сбит 20.12.42
4\81		№22	81	04	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 19.12.42
8\81		№22	81	08	1942	СССР		778-й БАП сбит 05.09.42
6\81		№22	81	06	1942	СССР		366-й БАП сбит 25.10.42
9\81		№22	81	09	1942	СССР		284-й БАП
12\81		№22	81	12	1942	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 15.03.43
14\81		№22	81	14	1942	СССР		778-й БАП сбит 21.07.42
16\81		№22	81	16	1942	СССР		779-й БАП сбит 12.07.42
17\81		№22	81	17	1942	СССР		366-й БАП сбит 22.07.42
18\81		№22	81	18	1942	СССР		779-й БАП, 40-й БАП ЧФ  сбит 06.10.42
19\81		№22	81	19	1942	СССР		потерян при облете 25.05.42
12\82		№22	82	12	1942	СССР	2	10-й ОРАП, 6-й БАП
14\82		№22	82	14	1942	СССР	9	779-й БАП сбит 13.07.42
1\83		№22	83	01	1942	СССР		366-й БАП сбит 01.07.42
2\83		№22	83	02	06.42	СССР		366-й БАП сбит 10.07.42
7\83		№22	83	07	06.42	СССР		261-й БАП
13\83		№22	83	13	06.42	СССР		сбит обломки фото
14\83		№22	83	14	06.42	СССР		86-й БАП
15\83		№22	83	15	06.42	СССР		2-й ОРАП сбит 22.09.42
16\83		№22	83	16	06.42	СССР		793-й БАП сбит 19.08.42
17\83		№22	83	17	06.42	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 11.09.42
18\83		№22	83	18	06.42	СССР		сбит
20\83		№22	83	20	06.42	СССР		8-я ВА сбит 05.08.42
2\84		№22	84	02	06.42	СССР		86-й БАП сбит 12.12.42
3\84		№22	84	03	06.42	СССР		854-й ББАП сбит 31.10.42
8\84		№22	84	08	06.42	СССР		35-й ГвБАП
10\84		№22	84	10	06.42	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП сбит 09.10.43
11\84		№22	84	11	06.42	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 14.07.42
14\84		№22	84	14	06.42	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП
15\84		№22	84	15	06.42	СССР		779-й БАП сбит 26.07.42
17\84		№22	84	17	06.42	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ потерян 21.06.42
19\84		№22	84	19	06.42	СССР		86-й БАП
1\85		№22	85	01	06.42	СССР		261-й БАП потерян 04.06.42
2\85		№22	85	02	1942	СССР		261-й БАП
5\85		№22	85	05	1942	СССР		261-й БАП сбит 09.42
6\85		№22	85	06	1942	СССР		261-й БАП
8\85		№22	85	08	1942	СССР		261-й БАП cсбит 23.02.43
15\85		№22	85	15	1942	СССР		РД-1ХЗ
19\85		№22	85	19	1942	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 25.09.42
1\86		№22	86	01	1942	СССР		780-й БАП сбит
5\86		№22	86	05	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
12\86		№22	86	12	1942	СССР		793-й БАП
13\86		№22	86	13	1942	СССР		778-й БАП сбит 11.11.42
17\86		№22	86	17	1942	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 06.08.42
19\86		№22	86	19	1942	СССР		211-я БАД сбит 1942
20\86		№22	86	20	1943	СССР	8	779-й ПБАП
2\87		№22	87	02	1942	СССР		8-й ОРАП потерян 13.02.43
7\87		№22	87	07	1942	СССР		58-й БАП, 15-й УТАП
9\87		№22	87	09	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит И-153 по ошибке 09.10.42
11\87		№22	87	11	1942	СССР		279-й БАП сбит 25.08.43
13\87		№22	87	13	1942	СССР		10-й ОРАП сбит 20.09.42
15\87		№22	87	15	1942	СССР		284-я БАД сбит 24.08.42
16\87		№22	87	16	1942	СССР		366-й ОРАП сбит 20.03.43
17\87		№22	87	17	1942	СССР		9-й ЗАП потерян 15.06.42
18\87		№22	87	18	1942	СССР		279-й БАП сбит 25.08.43
19\87		№22	87	19	1942	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 26.07.42
20\87		№22	87	20	1942	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 06.08.42
7\88		№22	88	07	1942	СССР	9	128-й ПБАП
9\88		№22	88	09	1942	СССР		778-й БАП сбит 15.09.42
13\88		№22	88	13	1942	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП сбит 22.10.43
14\88		№22	88	14	1942	СССР		793-й БАП
16\88		№22	88	16	1942	СССР		793-й БАП
18\88		№22	88	18	1942	СССР		778-й БАП сбит 18.07.42
17\88		№22	88	17	1942	СССР		778-й БАП сбит 21.07.42
6\89		№22	89	06	1942	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 03.08.42
10\89		№22	89	10	1942	СССР		780-й БАП
13\89		№22	89	13	1942	СССР		32-й БАП
14\89		№22	89	14	1942	СССР		778-й БАП сбит 27.08.42
17\89		№22	89	17	1942	СССР		9-й ЗАП потерян 22.07.42
20\89		№22	89	20	1942	СССР		32-й БАП
5\90		№22	90	05	1942	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 28.07.42
9\90		№22	90	09	1942	СССР		завод №22 авария 1942
10\90		№22	90	10	1942	СССР		11-й ОРАП сбит 18.08.42
11\90		№22	90	11	1942	СССР		11-й ОРАП сбит 18.08.42
3\91		№22	91	03	1942	СССР		150-й ББАП
5\91		№22	91	05	1942	СССР		780-й БАП
7\91		№22	91	07	1942	СССР		150-й ББАП
10\91		№22	91	10	09.06.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
12\91		№22	91	12	1942	СССР		603-й ББАП, 4-й АПДР
14\91		№22	91	14	1942	СССР		780-й БАП
15\91		№22	91	15	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
16\91		№22	91	16	1942	СССР		2-я ДРАЭ
18\91		№22	91	18	1942	СССР		150-й ББАП сбит 05.07.42
20\91		№22	91	20	1942	СССР		150-й ББАП
6\92		№22	92	06	1942	СССР		778-й БАП
8\92		№22	92	08	1942	СССР		279-й БАП сбит 25.08.42
12\92		№22	92	12	1942	СССР		279-й БАП сбит 25.08.42
17\92		№22	92	17	1942	СССР		279-й БАП сбит 25.08.42
18\92		№22	92	18	1942	СССР		279-й БАП
20\92		№22	92	20	1942	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 26.07.42
1\93		№22	93	01	1942	СССР		279-й БАП сбит 25.08.42
2\93		№22	93	02	1942	СССР		134-й БАП, 6-й БАП сбит 10.09.42
4\93		№22	93	04	1942	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 07.08.42
6\93		№22	93	06	1942	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 07.08.42
7\93		№22	93	07	1942	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 14.07.42
10\93		№22	93	10	1942	СССР		47-й ОРАП
17\93		№22	93	17	1942	СССР		9-й ЗАП потерян 06.07.42
2\94		№22	94	02	06.42	СССР		86-й БАП
3\94		№22	94	03	1942	СССР		86-й БАП сбит 21.08.42
4\94		№22	94	04	1942	СССР		9-й ЗАП потерян 18.07.42
5\94		№22	94	05	1942	СССР		86-й БАП сбит 21.08.42
7\94		№22	94	07	06.42	СССР		134-й ГвБАП
9\94		№22	94	09	1942	СССР		86-й БАП сбит 19.08.42
11\94		№22	94	11	1942	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 22.08.43
12\94		№22	94	12	06.42	СССР		8-й ОРАП, 86-й БАП сбит 17.11.42
13\94		№22	94	13	1942	СССР		86-й БАП сбит 21.08.42
15\94		№22	94	15	06.42	СССР		86-й БАП сбит 22.10.42
16\94		№22	94	16	1942	СССР		86-й БАП сбит 21.08.42
17\94		№22	94	17	06.42	СССР		134-й ГвБАП
19\94		№22	94	19	1942	СССР		86-й БАП сбит 25.10.42
6\95		№22	95	06	1942	СССР		29-й БАП сбит 11.09.42
15\95		№22	95	15	1942	СССР	4	11-й ОРАП сбит  26.08.42 М-82
6\95		№22	95	06	1942	СССР	34	29-й БАП сбит 11.09.42
1\96		№22	96	01	06.42	СССР		86-й БАП
4\96		№22	96	04	1942	СССР		779-й БАП сбит 07.08.42
5\96		№22	96	05	1942	СССР		779-й БАП сбит 23.08.42
6\96		№22	96	06	1942	СССР		779-й БАП сбит 23.08.42
7\96		№22	96	07	1942	СССР		779-й БАП сбит 07.08.42
8\96		№22	96	08	1942	СССР	11	779-й БАП сбит 13.07.42
11\96		№22	96	11	1942	СССР		779-й БАП сбит 07.08.42
12\96		№22	96	12	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
13\96		№22	96	13	1942	СССР		275-й ИАП сбит 27.08.42
16\96		№22	96	16	1942	СССР		150-й БАП потерян 06.07.42
18\96		№22	96	18	1942	СССР		803-й ББАП сбит 23.08.42
1\97		№22	97	01	1942	СССР		854-й ББАП
2\97		№22	97	02	1942	СССР		854-й ББАП
3\97		№22	97	03	1942	СССР		854-й ББАП, 803-й БАП сбит 09.42
4\97		№22	97	04	1942	СССР		854-й ББАП
5\97		№22	97	05	1942	СССР		803-й ББАП сбит 09.42
6\97		№22	97	06	1942	СССР		854-й ББАП
8\97		№22	97	08	1942	СССР		854-й ББАП
9\97		№22	97	09	1942	СССР		854-й ББАП
10\97		№22	97	10	1942	СССР		854-й ББАП потерян 23.07.42
11\97		№22	97	11	1942	СССР		сбит
12\97		№22	97	12	1942	СССР		854-й БАП
13\97		№22	97	13	1942	СССР		854-й БАП
15\97		№22	97	15	1942	СССР		854-й БАП
16\97		№22	97	16	1942	СССР		854-й БАП, 58-й БАП сбит 19.03.44
17\97		№22	97	17	1942	СССР		854-й БАП
18\97		№22	97	18	1942	СССР		854-й БАП
19\97		№22	97	19	1942	СССР		854-й БАП
20\97		№22	97	20	1942	СССР		854-й БАП
1\98		№22	98	01	1942	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 01.10.42
2\98		№22	98	02	1942	СССР	9	128-й ПБАП
6\98		№22	98	06	1942	СССР		11-й ОРАП сбит 06.10.43
20\98		№22	98	20	1942	СССР		82-й ГвБАП уничтожен на земле 16.03.43
1\99		№22	99	01	1942	СССР		854-й БАП сбит 31.10.42
2\99		№22	99	02	1942	СССР		3-я ВА
4\99		№22	99	04	1942	СССР		8-й ОРАП сбит 24.07.42
5\99		№22	99	05	1942	СССР		8-й ОРАП сбит 31.07.42
6\99		№22	99	06	1942	СССР		8-й ОРАП
7\99		№22	99	07	1942	СССР	11	8-й ОРАП, 40-й АПР ГК КА сбит 21.09.42
8\99		№22	99	08	1942	СССР		86-й БАП сбит 19.08.42
9\99		№22	99	09	1942	СССР		8-й ОДРАП сбит 20.09.42
10\99		№22	99	10	1942	СССР		321-й БАП потерян 01.11.42
14\99		№22	99	14	1942	СССР		3-я ВА
15\99		№22	99	15	1942	СССР		128-й БАП сбит 09.42
16\99		№22	99	16	1942	СССР		3-я ВА
17\99		№22	99	17	1942	СССР		128-й БАП, 5-й УТАП
18\99		№22	99	18	1942	СССР		128-й БАП сбит 09.42
19\99		№22	99	19	1942	СССР		3-я ВА
20\99		№22	99	20	1942	СССР		128-й БАП
2\100		№22	100	02	1942	СССР		128-й БАП, 11-й ДРАП
6\100		№22	100	06	1942	СССР		128-й БАП, 11-й ДРАП
7\100		№22	100	07	1942	СССР		128-й БАП, 11-й ДРАП
13\100		№22	100	13	1942	СССР		2-й БАП сбит 09.42
17\100		№22	100	17	1942	СССР		780-й БАП
18\100		№22	100	18	1942	СССР		793-й БАП сбит 09.42
19\100		№22	100	19	1942	СССР		18-й ЗАП потерян 05.07.44
2\101		№22	101	02	1942	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 30.08.43
3\101		№22	101	03	1942	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 20.10.43
6\101		№22	101	06	1942	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 07.03.43
9\101		№22	101	09	1942	СССР		779-й БАП
11\101		№22	101	11	1942	СССР		780-й БАП сбит 09.12.42
13\101		№22	101	13	1942	СССР		134-й ГвБАП сбит 23.04.44
15\101		№22	101	15	1942	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
1\102	УТ	№22	102	01	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС двойное управление испытания 07-08.42
6\102		№22	102	06	16.07.42	СССР		8-я ЗАБ, 793-й БАП сбит 09.42
10\102		№22	102	10	1942	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП сбит 04.05.44
12\102		№22	102	12	1942	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
18\102		№22	102	18	1942	СССР		2-й БАП уничтожен на земле 05.09.42
19\102		№22	102	19	1942	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП сбит 17.07.43
1\103		№22	103	01	1942	СССР		11-й ОРАП сбит 26.08.42
4\103		№22	103	04	1942	СССР		98-й ГвОдРАП
11\103		№22	103	11	1942	СССР		11-й ОРАП сбит 27.01.43
12\103		№22	103	12	1942	СССР		потерян при облете 18.07.42
13\103		№22	103	13	1942	СССР		86-й БАП сбит 24.10.42
15\103		№22	103	15	1942	СССР		38-й БАП
17\103		№22	103	17	1942	СССР		793-й БАП
20\103		№22	103	20	1942	СССР		140-й БАП сбит 23.08.42
1\104		№22	104	01	1942	СССР		32-й БАП
2\104		№22	104	02	1942	СССР		242-й БАП
3\104		№22	104	03	1942	СССР	15	202-й СБАП сбит 16.01.43
5\104		№22	104	05	1942	СССР		86-й БАП
8\104		№22	104	08	1942	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 07.08.42
10\104		№22	104	10	1942	СССР		11-й ОРАП сбит 25.08.42
11\104		№22	104	11	1942	СССР		11-й ОРАП
12\104		№22	104	12	1942	СССР		11-й ОРАП
15\104		№22	104	15	1942	СССР		514-й БАП сбит
18\104		№22	104	18	1942	СССР		779-й БАП
3\105		№22	105	03	1942	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 18.11.44
13\105		№22	105	13	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
15\105		№22	105	15	1942	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП
5\106		№22	106	05	1942	СССР		18-й ЗАП потерян 07.08.42
7\106		№22	106	07	1942	СССР		3 ВА сбит 01.43
8\106		№22	106	08	1942	СССР		86-й БАП сбит 05.09.42
9\106		№22	106	09	1942	СССР		58-й БАП
10\106		№22	106	10	1942	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 06.08.42
17\106		№22	106	17	1942	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 11.09.42
18\106		№22	106	18	1942	СССР		испытания 1942
1\107		№22	107	01	1942	СССР		140-й БАП сбит 02.09.42
3\107		№22	107	03	1942	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 08.08.42
4\107		№22	107	04	1942	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 17.08.42
6\107		№22	107	06	1942	СССР		11-й ОРАП сбит 27.01.43
7\107		№22	107	07	1942	СССР		506-й ББАП, 10-й ОРАП, 6-й БАП
8\107		№22	107	08	1942	СССР		11-й ОРАП сбит 25.08.42
9\107		№22	107	09	1942	СССР		779-й БАП сбит 07.08.42
10\107		№22	107	10	1942	СССР		32-й БАП сбит 14.10.42
11\107		№22	107	11	1942	СССР		779-й БАП, 284-й БАП потерян на земле 25.12.42
12\107		№22	107	12	1942	СССР		9-й ЗАП потерян 17.08.42
14\107		№22	107	14	1942	СССР		140-й БАП сбит 10.09.42
15\107		№22	107	15	1942	СССР		507-й БАП потерян 15.09.42
17\107		№22	107	17	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
18\107		№22	107	18	1942	СССР	8	128-й ПБАП
19\107		№22	107	19	1942	СССР		32-й БАП потерян 23.10.42
20\107		№22	107	20	1942	СССР		32-й БАП
1\108		№22	108	01	1942	СССР		779-й БАП сбит 07.08.42
2\108		№22	108	02	1942	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 06.08.42
3\108		№22	108	03	1942	СССР		99-й БАП сбит 09.08.42
4\108		№22	108	04	1942	СССР		275-й БАП сбит 05.09.42
5\108		№22	108	05	1942	СССР		779-й БАП сбит 08.08.42
9\108		№22	108	09	1942	СССР		779-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП потерян 02.10.43
17\108		№22	108	17	1942	СССР		15-й ОРАП, 321-й БАП
11\109		№22	109	11	1942	СССР		140-й БАП сбит 22.08.42
12\109		№22	109	12	06.42	СССР	7	128-й ПБАП
19\109		№22	109	19	1942	СССР		140-й БАП сбит 07.09.42
1\110		№22	110	01	1942	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
8\110		№22	110	08	06.42	СССР	7	128-й ПБАП
9\110		№22	110	09	1942	СССР	9	779-й БАП
10\110		№22	110	10	06.42	СССР	8	128-й ПБАП
11\110		№22	110	11	06.42	СССР	5	128-й ПБАП
12\110		№22	110	12	06.42	СССР	4	128-й ПБАП
15\110		№22	110	15	06.42	СССР		514-й БАП сбит 11.09.42
2\111		№22	111	02	06.42	СССР		854-й БАП сбит 27.03.42
5\111		№22	111	05	06.42	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
7\111		№22	111	07	06.42	СССР		205-й БАП
9\111		№22	111	09	06.42	СССР		205-й БАП
10\111		№22	111	10	06.42	СССР		205-й БАП сбит 17.07.43
11\111		№22	111	11	06.42	СССР		128-й ГвБАП потерян 21.05.44
13\111		№22	111	13	06.42	СССР		35-й ГвБАП
17\111		№22	111	17	06.42	СССР		205-й БАП
19\111		№22	111	19	06.42	СССР		205-й БАП
3\112		№22	112	03	06.42	СССР		35-й ГвБАП
4\112		№22	112	04	06.42	СССР		35-й ГвБАП сбит 15.01.43
6\112		№22	112	06	06.42	СССР		205-й БАП сбит
11\112		№22	112	11	06.42	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
16\112		№22	112	16	06.42	СССР		778-й БАП сбит 19.11.42
17\112		№22	112	17	06.42	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
20\112		№22	112	20	06.42	СССР	4	128-й ПБАП
2\113		№22	113	02	1942	СССР		9-й ЗАП потерян 21.08.42
6\113		№22	113	06	1942	СССР		6-й БАП
6\114		№22	114	06	1942	СССР		32-й БАП сбит 02.10.42
7\114		№22	114	07	1942	СССР		2-й БАП
10\114		№22	114	10	1942	СССР		72-й ОРАП сбит 06.12.42
15\114		№22	114	15	25.08.42	СССР		8-я ЗАБ, 6-я ОДРАЭ сбит 06.11.42
16\114		№22	114	16	06.42	СССР	3	128-й ПБАП
18\114		№22	114	18	06.42	СССР	10	128-й ПБАП
19\114		№22	114	19	06.42	СССР		366-й БАП сбит 31.10.42
3\115		№22	115	03	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 03.09.42
5\115		№22	115	05	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
6\115		№22	115	06	1942	СССР		202-й СБАП сбит 18.01.43
7\115		№22	115	07	1942	СССР		54-й СБАП
8\115		№22	115	08	1942	СССР	3	128-й ПБАП
17\115		№22	115	17	1942	СССР		224-й БАП сбит 27.05.43
4\116		№22	116	04	1942	СССР		34-й БАП
6\116		№22	116	06	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 10.09.42
9\116		№22	116	09	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 07.43
13\116		№22	116	13	1942	СССР	4	128-й ПБАП
14\116		№22	116	14	1942	СССР		43-й САД
17\116		№22	116	17	1942	СССР	6	128-й ПБАП
2\117		№22	117	02	1942	СССР		11-й ОРАП сбит 26.01.43
5\117		№22	117	05	1942	СССР		34-й БАП
6\117		№22	117	06	1942	СССР		9-й ЗАП потерян 24.09.42
8\117		№22	117	08	1942	СССР		779-й БАП потерян 16.12.42
11\117		№22	117	11	1942	СССР	2	779-й БАП, бн 6
12\117		№22	117	12	1942	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
14\117		№22	117	14	1942	СССР	7	128-й ПБАП
15\117		№22	117	15	1942	СССР		224-й БАП сбит 27.05.43
19\117		№22	117	19	1942	СССР		224-й БАП сбит 05.05.43
2\118		№22	118	02	1942	СССР		224-й БАП
4\118		№22	118	04	1942	СССР		224-й БАП
5\118		№22	118	05	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 03.43
8\118		№22	118	08	1942	СССР		224-й БАП
11\118		№22	118	11	1942	СССР		284-й БАП
13\118		№22	118	13	1942	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 17.07.43
18\118		№22	118	18	1942	СССР		73-й СБАП КБФ сбит 15.01.43
2\119		№22	119	02	1942	СССР		18-й ЗАП потерян 19.01.43
3\119		№22	119	03	1942	СССР		73-й СБАП КБФ сбит 15.01.43
4\119		№22	119	04	09.42	СССР		34-й БАП потерян
7\119		№22	119	07	1942	СССР	6	779-й БАП сбит 18.03.43
10\119		№22	119	10	09.42	СССР		доп броня пилота
11\119		№22	119	11	09.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
16\119		№22	119	16	1942	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 26.03.44
1\121		№22	121	01	1942	СССР		34-й БАП
9\121		№22	121	09	1942	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
10\121		№22	121	10	1942	СССР		224-й БАП
13\121		№22	121	13	1942	СССР		18-й ЗАП потерян 28.07.42
17\122		№22	122	17	1942	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 17.07.43
19\122		№22	122	19	1942	СССР		205-й БАП сбит 27.12.42
20\122		№22	122	20	1942	СССР		205-й БАП
1\123		№22	123	01	1942	СССР		128-й ГвБАП потерян 21.06.44
5\123		№22	123	05	1942	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 17.07.43
7\123		№22	123	07	1942	СССР		205-й БАП
9\123		№22	123	09	1942	СССР		205-й БАП
12\123		№22	123	12	1942	СССР		58-й БАП сбит 03.04.44
13\123		№22	123	13	1942	СССР		205-й БАП
16\123		№22	123	16	1942	СССР		205-й БАП сбит 26.05.43
18\123		№22	123	18	1942	СССР		205-й БАП
19\123		№22	123	19	1942	СССР		205-й БАП
2\124		№22	124	02	1942	СССР		205-й БАП
3\124		№22	124	03	1942	СССР		205-й БАП потерян 17.01.43
4\124		№22	124	04	1942	СССР		205-й БАП
2\127		№22	127	02	1942	СССР	11	779-й БАП
7\144		№22	124	07	1942	СССР		134-й ББАП сбит 06.05.43
13\144		№22	124	13	1942	СССР		134-й ББАП сбит 06.05.43
3\125		№22	125	03	1942	СССР		35-й ГвБАП сбит 04.09.43
5\125		№22	125	05	1942	СССР		134-й ББАП сбит 06.05.43
8\125		№22	125	08	1942	СССР		134-й ББАП, 127-й ГвБАП потерян 12.01.44
12\125		№22	125	12	1942	СССР		134-й ББАП, 127-й ГвБАП
14\125		№22	125	14	1942	СССР		134-й ББАП, 127-й ГвБАП потерян 12.01.44
5\126		№22	126	05	06.42	СССР		35-й ГвБАП сбит 17.07.43
13\126		№22	126	13	1942	СССР	8	779-й БАП сбит 18.03.43
14\126		№22	126	14	1942	СССР	9	779-й БАП сбит 18.03.43
19\126		№22	126	19	1942	СССР	5	779-й ПБАП
3\127		№22	127	03	1942	СССР		797-й БАП
5\127		№22	127	05	06.42	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
6\127		№22	127	06	1942	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 24.07.43
7\127		№22	127	07	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 11.43
8\127		№22	127	08	1942	СССР	7	779-й БАП потерян 18.03.43
9\127		№22	127	09	1942	СССР		224-й БАП сбит 06.43
10\127		№22	127	10	1942	СССР		224-й БАП сбит 05.05.43
12\127		№22	127	12	12.10.42	СССР		8-й ЗАП, 224-й ББАП сбит 30.04.43
12\128		№22	128	12	1942	СССР		58-й БАП сбит 03.04.44
13\128		№22	128	13	1942	СССР		13-й ОРАП
14\128		№22	128	14	1942	СССР		58-й БАП
3\129		№22	129	03	1942	СССР		13-й ОРАП сбит 18.01.44
5\129	Р	№22	129	05	11.42	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 11.42
16\129		№22	129	16	1942	СССР		11-й ОРАП сбит 08.01.43
3\130		№22	130	03	1942	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
4\130		№22	130	04	1942	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
7\130		№22	130	07	1942	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
10\130		№22	130	10	1942	СССР		742-й ОРАП
12\130		№22	130	12	1942	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
18\130		№22	130	18	1942	СССР		34-й БАП
7\131		№22	131	07	1942	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
16\131		№22	131	16	1942	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
19\131		№22	131	19	1942	СССР		96-й ГвБАП М-82
2\132		№22	132	02	1942	СССР		34-й ГвБАП АРБ-1
3\132		№22	132	03	1942	СССР		276-я БАД сбит 1944
4\132		№22	132	04	1942	СССР		34-й ГвБАП потерян 14.02.44
6\132		№22	132	06	1942	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 13.04.43
7\132		№22	132	07	1942	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 04.04.44 АРБ-1
9\132		№22	132	09	1942	СССР		34-й БАП
12\132		№22	132	12	1942	СССР		34-й БАП
13\132		№22	132	13	1942	СССР	4	779-й БАП
14\132		№22	132	14	1942	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
18\132		№22	132	18	1942	СССР		34-й БАП
1\133		№22	133	01	1942	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
3\133		№22	133	03	1942	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 14.03.43
8\133		№22	133	08	1942	СССР		34-й БАП
11\133		№22	133	11	1942	СССР	5	779-й БАП
13\133		№22	133	13	1942	СССР	9	779-й БАП
14\133		№22	133	04	1942	СССР		276-я БАД
19\133		№22	133	19	1942	СССР	3	779-й БАП
20\133	УПе-2	№22	133	20	1942	СССР		9-й ЗАП потерян 27.10.43
2\134		№22	134	02	1942	СССР	11	779-й БАП
3\134		№22	134	03	1942	СССР		86-й БАП сбит 31.12.42
4\134		№22	134	04	1942	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП сбит 24.10.43
5\134		№22	134	05	30.09.42	СССР		М-107
6\134		№22	134	06	1942	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП
7\134		№22	134	07	1942	СССР		30-й БАП сбит 13.12.42
8\134		№22	134	08	1942	СССР		284-й БАП
13\134		№22	134	13	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 28.12.42
16\134		№22	134	16	1942	СССР		284-й БАП
18\134		№22	134	18	1942	СССР		8-я ЗАБр, 80-й ББАП СФ сбит 13.03.43
4\135		№22	135	04	1942	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП сбит 08.12.43
5\135		№22	135	05	1942	СССР		86-й БАП, 30-й БАП сбит 30.11.42
6\135		№22	135	06	1942	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП
14\135		№22	135	14	1942	СССР	4	779-й ПБАП
19\135		№22	135	19	1942	СССР		58-й БАП сбит 31.03.44
2\136		№22	136	02	1942	СССР		34-й БАП
6\136		№22	136	06	1942	СССР		34-й БАП
10\136		№22	136	10	1942	СССР		742-й ОРАП
18\136		№22	136	18	1942	СССР	7	779-й БАП
8\137		№22	137	08	1942	СССР		9-й ЗАП, 2-й БАП ВУБ-1
10\137		№22	137	10	1942	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП сбит 24.06.44
11\137		№22	137	11	1942	СССР		24-й БАП сбит 06.09.43
15\137		№22	137	15	1942	СССР		2-й БАП сбит 19.03.43
10\138		№22	138	10	1942	СССР	11	128-й ПБАП
12\138	ВИ	№22	138	12	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС высотный испытания 01.43
14\138		№22	138	14	1942	СССР	4	779-й ПБАП
17\138		№22	138	17	1942	СССР	3	779-й ПБАП
3\139		№22	139	03	1942	СССР		8-я ЗАБр, 80-й ББАП СФ сбит 13.03.43
4\139		№22	139	04	1942	СССР		8-я ЗАБр, 80-й ББАП СФ, 80-й БАП СФ
11\139		№22	139	11	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
1\140		№22	140	01	1942	СССР	8	779-й БАП
2\140		№22	140	02	1942	СССР	2	128-й ПБАП
4\140		№22	140	04	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 22.12.42
5\140		№22	140	05	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 19.12.42
6\140		№22	140	06	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 31.12.42
7\140		№22	140	07	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 25.12.42
8\140		№22	140	08	1942	СССР		9-й ЗАП потерян 18.10.43
11\140		№22	140	11	1942	СССР	6	128-й ПБАП
16\140		№22	140	16	1942	СССР		86-й БАП
1\141		№22	141	01	1942	СССР		86-й БАП
3\141		№22	141	03	1942	СССР		86-й БАП
4\141		№22	141	04	1942	СССР		54-й СБАП
10\141		№22	141	10	1942	СССР		54-й СБАП
11\141		№22	141	11	1942	СССР		54-й СБАП
16\141	ФТ	№22	141	16	1942	СССР		Норвегия Музей
17\141		№22	141	17	26.11.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
2\142		№22	142	02	1942	СССР		54-й СБАП
3\142		№22	142	03	1942	СССР		9-й ЗАП потерян 17.01.43
8\142		№22	142	08	1942	СССР		54-й СБАП
14\142		№22	142	14	1942	СССР		15-й УТАП
17\142		№22	142	17	1942	СССР		8-я ЗАБр
19\142		№22	142	19	1942	СССР		54-й СБАП
1\143		№22	143	01	1942	СССР		34-й БАП
8\143		№22	143	08	1942	СССР		32-й ОРАП, 99-й ОГвРАП сбит 05.05.43
13\143		№22	143	13	1942	СССР		527-й БАП потерян 19.12.42
1\144		№22	144	01	1942	СССР		35-й ГвБАП сбит 02.06.43
4\144		№22	144	04	1942	СССР		54-й СБАП
6\144		№22	144	06	06.42	СССР		35-й ГвБАП сбит 17.07.43
12\144		№22	144	12	1942	СССР		9-й ЗАП потерян 12.42
13\144		№22	144	13	1942	СССР		134-й ББАП сбит 06.05.43
14\144		№22	144	14	1942	СССР		54-й СБАП
15\144		№22	144	15	1942	СССР	34	сбит 15.11.41?
18\144		№22	144	18	1942	СССР		38-й БАП потерян 06.05.43
9\145		№22	145	09	1942	СССР	1	742-й ББАП, 742-й ОРАП сбит 04.43
14\145		№22	145	14	1942	СССР		54-й СБАП сбит 27.08.43
16\145		№22	145	16	1942	СССР		742-й ББАП, 742-й ОРАП сбит 19.02.43
18\145		№22	145	18	1942	СССР		35-й ГвБАП потерян 20.06.44
1\146		№22	146	01	1942	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 17.07.43
3\146		№22	146	03	1942	СССР	3	742-й ББАП, 742-й ОРАП сбит 04.43
7\146		№22	146	07	1942	СССР	14	128-й ПБАП
15\146		№22	146	15	1942	СССР		742-й ББАП, 742-й ОРАП сбит 04.02.43
16\146		№22	146	16	1942	СССР		58-й БАП
19\146		№22	146	19	1943	СССР		58-й БАП
10\147		№22	147	10	01.43	СССР		742-й ББАП, 742-й ОРАП сбит 10.02.43
19\147		№22	147	19	1942	СССР		35-й ГвБАП сбит 29.04.43
13\148		№22	148	13	1942	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 20.10.43
16\148		№22	148	16	1942	СССР		9-й ЗАП потерян 11.02.43
19\148		№22	148	19	1942	СССР		242-й БАП
1\149		№22	149	01	1942	СССР		9-й ЗАП потерян 11.02.43
15\149		№22	149	15	1942	СССР		86-й БАП сбит 17.07.43
4\150		№22	150	04	1942	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
8\150		№22	150	08	1942	СССР		140-й БАП сбит 22.07.43
9\150		№22	150	09	1942	СССР		140-й БАП сбит 22.07.43
13\150		№22	150	13	1942	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП сбит 09.04.44
14\150		№22	150	14	1942	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
16\150		№22	150	16	1942	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 13.04.43
18\150		№22	150	18	1942	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП сбит 22.10.43
3\151		№22	151	03	1942	СССР		86-й БАП сбит 20.08.43
9\151		№22	151	09	1942	СССР		276-я БАД
12\151		№22	151	12	1942	СССР		276-я БАД
4\152		№22	152	04	1942	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП сбит 15.04.44
5\152		№22	152	05	1942	СССР		276-я БАД
6\152		№22	152	06	1942	СССР		документ
7\152		№22	152	07	1942	СССР		86-й БАП сбит 07.05.43
9\152		№22	152	09	1942	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
16\152		№22	152	16	1942	СССР		134-й ГвБАП
19\152		№22	152	19	1942	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
4\153		№22	153	04	1942	СССР		34-й ГвБАП
5\153		№22	153	05	1942	СССР		86-й БАП потерян 28.09.43
9\153		№22	153	09	1942	СССР	7	779-й ПБАП, бн 3
10\153		№22	153	10	1942	СССР	1	128-й ПБАП
13\153		№22	153	13	1942	СССР		742-й ОРАП
18\153		№22	153	18	1942	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
2\154		№22	154	02	1942	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
5\154		№22	154	05	1942	СССР		276-я БАД
10\154		№22	154	10	1942	СССР		280-я БАД
12\154		№22	154	12	1942	СССР		276-я БАД
1\155		№22	155	01	1942	СССР		1-й ГвБАК
4\155		№22	155	04	1942	СССР	6	128-й БАП, 140-й БАП сбит 09.03.44 АРБ-1
8\155		№22	155	08	1942	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 24.03.43
10\155		№22	155	10	1942	СССР		134-й ГвБАП сбит 09.04.44
11\155		№22	155	11	1942	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 07.03.43
14\155		№22	155	14	1942	СССР		140-й БАП сбит 03.09.43
15\155		№22	155	15	1942	СССР		797-й БАП
11\156		№22	156	11	1942	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
14\156		№22	156	14	1942	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
17\156		№22	156	17	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
19\156		№22	156	19	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
3\157		№22	157	03	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
4\157		№22	157	04	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
5\157		№22	157	05	1943	СССР		авария 13.01.43
7\157		№22	157	07	1943	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
13\157		№22	157	13	1943	СССР		3-й ЗАП
2\158		№22	158	02	1943	СССР		140-й БАП потерян 30.07.43
3\158		№22	158	03	1943	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
4\158		№22	158	04	1943	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
5\158		№22	158	05	1943	СССР		86-й БАП потерян 28.09.43
11\158		№22	158	11	1943	СССР	10	779-й БАП
20\158		№22	158	20	1943	СССР	6	128-й ПБАП
1\159		№22	159	01	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
4\159		№22	159	04	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
5\159		№22	159	05	01.43	СССР		2-я ВА сбит 19.06.43
12\159		№22	159	12	1943	СССР		72-й ОРАП сбит 24.03.43
13\159		№22	159	13	1942	СССР	2	779-й БАП
18\159		№22	159	18	1943	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 13.04.43
19\159		№22	159	19	02.43	СССР		854-й БАП сбит 03.43
20\159		№22	159	20	02.43	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП
2\160		№22	160	02	1942	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП сбит 18.04.44
6\160		№22	160	06	1943	СССР		98-й ГвОдРАП сбит 
9\160		№22	160	09	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
10\160		№22	160	10	1943	СССР		284-й СБАП сбит 21.07.43
11\160		№22	160	11	1943	СССР		99-й ОРАП сбит 17.07.43
15\161	ВИ	№22	161	15	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС высотный испытания 05.43
17\161		№22	161	17	1943	СССР		54-й СБАП сбит 28.08.43
6\162		№22	162	06	1943	СССР		98-й ГвОдРАП
9\162		№22	162	09	1943	СССР		потерян при облете 28.01.43
11\162		№22	162	11	02.43	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
15\162		№22	162	15	02.43	СССР		документ
19\162		№22	162	19	1943	СССР		140-й БАП потерян 29.07.43
2\163		№22	163	02	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
5\163		№22	163	05	1943	СССР		140-й БАП потерян 29.02.43
6\163		№22	163	06	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
9\163		№22	163	09	1943	СССР	2	779-й БАП
13\163		№22	163	13	1943	СССР	9	779-й БАП
18\163		№22	163	18	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
1\164		№22	164	01	1943	СССР		98-й ГвОдРАП
4\164		№22	164	04	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
8\164		№22	164	08	1943	СССР		797-й БАП
9\164		№22	164	09	1943	СССР		280-я БАД
14\164		№22	164	14	1943	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 13.04.43
17\164		№22	164	17	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП потерян 18.08.43
20\164		№22	164	20	1943	СССР		780-й БАП сбит 16.07.43
2\165		№22	165	02	1943	СССР		280-я БАД
8\165		№22	165	08	1943	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 16.01.44
13\165		№22	165	13	1943	СССР		6-й БАП уничтожен на земле 06.05.43
20\165		№22	165	20	1943	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 13.04.43
1\166		№22	166	01	02.43	СССР		47-й ГвАПДР сбит 13.03.43
5\166		№22	166	05	02.43	СССР		34-й ГвБАП
12\166		№22	166	12	1943	СССР		280-я БАД
17\166		№22	166	17	1943	СССР		потерян при облете 24.04.43
2\167		№22	167	02	02.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
4\167		№22	167	04	02.43	СССР		40-й БАП сбит 02.08.43
7\167		№22	167	07	1943	СССР		280-я БАД
3\168		№22	168	03	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
4\168		№22	168	04	1943	СССР		280-я БАД
13\168		№22	168	13	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
14\168		№22	168	14	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
20\168		№22	168	20	02.43	СССР		3-й ЗАП, 35-й ГвБАП сбит 22.10.44
11\169		№22	169	11	02.43	СССР		35-й ГвБАП
14\169		№22	169	14	02.43	СССР		35-й ГвБАП
13\170		№22	170	13	02.43	СССР		документ
15\170		№22	170	15	02.43	СССР		документ
2\171		№22	171	02	1943	СССР		130-й БАП
4\171		№22	171	04	1943	СССР		4-й ГвБАП сбит 10.04.43
15\171		№22	171	15	1943	СССР		261-й БАП, 123-й ГвИАП потерян 20.03.44
5\172		№22	172	05	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
8\172		№22	172	08	1943	СССР		204-я БАД
9\172		№22	172	09	1943	СССР	10	128-й ПБАП
16\172		№22	172	16	1943	СССР	12	128-й ПБАП
17\172		№22	172	17	1943	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
18\172		№22	172	18	1943	СССР		280-я БАД
1\173		№22	173	01	12.04.43	СССР		10-й ОРАП сбит 03.06.43
5\173		№22	173	05	1943	СССР		280-я БАД
9\173		№22	173	09	1943	СССР		280-я БАД
15\173		№22	173	15	1943	СССР		854-й БАП
14\174		№22	174	14	1943	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 25.07.43
18\174		№22	174	18	1943	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 22.09.43
2\175		№22	175	02	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
3\175		№22	175	03	14.03.43	СССР		854-й БАП сбит 05.07.43
11\175		№22	175	11	1943	СССР		280-я БАД
12\175		№22	175	12	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
17\175		№22	175	17	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1943
20\175		№22	175	20	1943	СССР		18-й ЗАП
1\176		№22	176	01	28.03.43	СССР		документ
7\176		№22	176	07	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1943
9\176		№22	176	09	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
12\176		№22	176	12	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
16\176		№22	176	16	1943	СССР		13-й ОРАП
17\176	А	№22	176	17	1943	СССР		М-105ПФ
6\177		№22	177	06	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
9\177		№22	177	09	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
14\177		№22	177	14	1943	СССР	2	47-й АПДР
15\177		№22	177	15	1943	СССР		36-й ГвБАП
20\177		№22	177	20	1943	СССР	7	779-й БАП
13\178		№22	178	13	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
19\178		№22	178	19	1943	СССР	8	779-й БАП
7\181		№22	181	07	1943	СССР		34-й БАП
16\181		№22	181	16	1943	СССР		779-й БАП
18\181		№22	181	18	1943	СССР		9-й ЗАП потерян 09.06.43
4\182		№22	182	04	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
14\182		№22	182	14	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
18\182		№22	182	18	1943	СССР		54-й БАП
2\183		№22	183	02	1943	СССР		32-й РАП сбит 05.06.43
9\183		№22	183	09	1943	СССР		32-й РАП сбит 05.06.43
11\183		№22	183	11	04.43	СССР		47-й АПДР
19\183		№22	183	19	1943	СССР		54-й БАП потерян 25.06.44
4\184		№22	184	04	1943	СССР	6	779-й БАП
12\184		№22	184	12	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 22.08.43
14\184		№22	184	15	1943	СССР		797-й БАП
2\185		№22	185	02	15.04.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
9\185		№22	185	09	04.43	СССР		54-й БАП
12\185		№22	185	12	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП потерян 18.03.45
15\185		№22	185	15	1943	СССР		РД-1 испыания 1943-44
16\185		№22	185	16	04.43	СССР		документ
3\186		№22	186	03	04.43	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
12\186		№22	186	12	04.43	СССР		54-й БАП сбит 10.01.44
3\187		№22	187	03	1943	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 30.07.43
5\187		№22	187	05	04.43	СССР		123-й БАП потерян
7\187		№22	187	07	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05.43 Ф3
9\187		№22	187	09	1943	СССР		АРБ-1
12\187		№22	187	12	1943	СССР		54-й БАП
13\187		№22	187	13	1943	СССР		34-й ГвБАП
14\187		№22	187	14	1943	СССР		54-й БАП
15\187		№22	187	15	1943	СССР		34-й ГвБАП потерян 01.02.44
17\187		№22	187	17	1943	СССР		54-й БАП
18\187		№22	187	18	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
4\188		№22	188	04	1943	СССР		сбит обломки фото
9\188		№22	188	09	1943	СССР		54-й БАП
16\188		№22	188	16	1943	СССР		34-й ГвБАП
3\189		№22	189	03	1943	СССР		54-й БАП сбит 20.07.43
4\189		№22	189	04	1943	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 01.44
5\189		№22	189	05	04.43	СССР		134-й БАП сбит 31.05.43
7\189		№22	189	07	04.43	СССР		134-й БАП
11\189		№22	189	11	1943	СССР		РД-1
12\189		№22	189	12	1943	СССР		127-й ГвБАП сбит 22.12.44
15\189		№22	189	15	1943	СССР	10	779-й БАП
8\190		№22	190	08	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
16\190		№22	190	16	1943	СССР		224-й БАП
19\190		№22	190	19	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
1\191		№22	191	01	1943	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
2\191		№22	191	02	1943	СССР	4	779-й БАП
9\191		№22	191	09	1943	СССР		127-й ГвБАП потерян 28.06.44
10\191		№22	191	10	1943	СССР		80-й ГвБАП
12\191		№22	191	12	1943	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
19\191		№22	191	19	1943	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
15\191		№22	191	15	1943	СССР		276-я БАД, 58-й БАП
16\191		№22	191	16	1943	СССР	3	128-й ПБАП
17\191		№22	191	17	1943	СССР	1	128-й ПБАП
18\191		№22	191	18	1943	СССР		742-й АПДР
1\192		№22	192	01	1943	СССР	5	779-й БАП
2\192		№22	192	02	1943	СССР	5	128-й ПБАП
4\192		№22	192	04	1943	СССР	0	779-й ПБАП
5\192		№22	192	05	1943	СССР	2	128-й ПБАП
8\192		№22	192	08	1943	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
11\192		№22	192	11	1943	СССР		10-й БАП сбит 26.05.43
13\192		№22	192	13	1943	СССР	3	779-й БАП
14\192		№22	192	14	09.05.43	СССР		72-й ОРАП потерян 28.08.43
15\192		№22	192	15	1943	СССР		58-й БАП
17\192		№22	192	17	1943	СССР		58-й БАП
18\192		№22	192	18	1943	СССР		58-й БАП сбит 26.02.44
19\192		№22	192	19	1943	СССР		58-й БАП сбит 19.03.44
20\192		№22	192	20	1943	СССР	0	128-й ПБАП
1\193		№22	193	01	1943	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
2\193		№22	193	02	1943	СССР		280-я БАД
4\193		№22	193	04	1943	СССР		854-й БАП
5\193		№22	193	05	1943	СССР		13-й ОРАП
7\193		№22	193	07	1943	СССР		72-й ОРАП сбит 11.05.44
9\193		№22	193	09	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
11\193		№22	193	11	05.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 06.43
16\193		№22	193	16	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
18\193		№22	193	18	05.43	СССР		124-й ГвБАП сбит 30.06.44
20\193		№22	193	20	1943	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
1\194		№22	194	01	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС
2\194		№22	194	02	1943	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП сбит 16.10.43
3\194		№22	194	03	1943	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
6\194		№22	194	06	1943	СССР		86-й БАП потерян 12.08.43
8\194		№22	194	08	1943	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
10\194		№22	194	10	28.05.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
11\194		№22	194	11	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
2\195		№22	195	02	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 05.07.43
3\195 		№22	195	03	1943	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП сбит 19.04.44
4\195		№22	195	04	1943	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП сбит 16.01.44
5\195		№22	195	05	1943	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП сбит 18.10.44
12\195		№22	195	12	15.05.43	СССР		280-я БАД
3\196		№22	196	03	1943	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП
6\196		№22	196	06	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 05.07.43
7\196		№22	196	07	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1943
14\196		№22	196	14	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 05.08.43
15\196		№22	196	15	1943	СССР		86-й БАП сбит 20.08.43
16\196		№22	196	16	1943	СССР		3-й ЗАП, 127-й ГвБАП сбит 17.08.44
1\197		№22	197	01	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
3\197		№22	197	03	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
4\197		№22	197	04	1943	СССР		280-я БАД
5\197		№22	197	05	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
7\197		№22	197	07	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
13\197		№22	197	13	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 14.07.43
15\197		№22	197	15	1943	СССР		9-й ЗАП потерян 03.06.43
16\197		№22	197	16	1943	СССР		18-й ЗАП
17\197		№22	197	17	1943	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП сбит 27.10.43
19\197		№22	197	19	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
3\198		№22	198	03	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 11.43 Ф3
11\198		№22	198	11	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
12\198		№22	198	12	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС
15\198		№22	198	15	1943	СССР		3-й ЗАП, 742-й ОРАП
17\198		№22	198	17	1943	СССР	0	779-й БАП
3\199		№22	199	03	1943	СССР		18-й ЗАП
4\199		№22	199	04	1943	СССР		3-й ЗАП
10\199		№22	199	10	1943	СССР	2	779-й БАП
11\199		№22	199	11	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
14\199		№22	199	14	27.05.43	СССР		780-й БАП сбит 16.07.43
3\200		№22	200	03	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
16\200		№22	200	16	1943	СССР		58-й БАП сбит 26.03.44
20\200		№22	200	20	1943	СССР		18-й ЗАП
7\201		№22	201	07	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
10\201		№22	201	10	1943	СССР		34-й ГвБАП
19\201		№22	201	19	1943	СССР		35-й ГвБАП сбит 18.11.44
20\201		№22	201	20	1943	СССР		18-й ЗАП
1\202		№22	202	01	1943	СССР		ЛИИ испытания улучшенный ЦАГИ
2\202		№22	202	02	1943	СССР		НГ испытания 1943
3\202		№22	202	03	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП потерян 29.10.43
5\202		№22	202	05	1943	СССР		128-й ГвБАП потерян 02.08.44
12\202		№22	202	12	1943	СССР		127-й ГвБАП сбит 12.09.44
15\202		№22	202	15	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
20\202		№22	202	20	1943	СССР		58-й БАП сбит 25.02.44
2\203		№22	203	02	1943	СССР		124-й ГвБАП
3\203		№22	203	03	1943	СССР		58-й БАП, 15-й УТАП
8\203		№22	203	08	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
2\204		№22	204	02	1943	СССР		фото ЦВМА
5\204		№22	204	05	1943	СССР		35-й ГвБАП сбит 15.12.44
10\204		№22	204	10	1943	СССР		3-й ЗАП
13\204		№22	204	13	1943	СССР		35-й ГвБАП сбит 18.11.44
19\204		№22	204	19	1943	СССР		35-й ГвБАП потерян 28.05.44
3\205		№22	205	03	1943	СССР		34-й БАП
5\205		№22	205	05	1943	СССР		3-й ЗАП, 38-й БАП
9\205		№22	205	09	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 22.08.43
13\205		№22	205	13	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
14\205		№22	205	14	1943	СССР		126-й ГвБАП
19\205		№22	205	19	06.43	СССР		ЛИИ ЦАГИ улучшения испытания 08.43-01.44
20\205		№22	205	20	1943	СССР		9-й ЗАП потерян 14.08.43
5\206		№22	206	05	1943	СССР	12	779-й БАП
6\206		№22	206	06	1943	СССР		9-й ЗАП потерян 03.10.43
7\206		№22	206	07	1943	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 22.09.43
9\206		№22	206	09	1943	СССР		98-й ГвОдРАП сбит 05.44
12\206		№22	206	12	06.43	СССР		3-й ЗАП, НИИ ВВС испытания 09.43
15\206		№22	206	15	06.43	СССР		80-й ГвБАП сбит 04.03.45
18\206		№22	206	18	06.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 06.43
20\206		№22	206	20	06.43	СССР		128-й ГвБАП потерян 14.10.44
9\207		№22	207	09	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
13\207		№22	207	13	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП сбит 01.04.44
14\207		№22	207	14	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
16\207		№22	207	16	1943	СССР		34-й БАП
17\207		№22	207	17	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
20\207		№22	207	20	1943	СССР		126-й ГвБАП
1\208		№22	208	01	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
3\208		№22	208	03	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
4\208		№22	208	04	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
6\208		№22	208	06	1943	СССР		54-й БАП
8\208		№22	208	08	1943	СССР		35-й ГвБАП сбит 17.09.44
10\208		№22	208	10	1943	СССР		35-й ГвБАП сбит 13.10.43
12\208		№22	208	12	1943	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
17\208		№22	208	17	1943	СССР		54-й БАП сбит 29.03.44
18\208		№22	208	18	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
20\208		№22	208	20	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
7\209		№22	209	07	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
11\209		№22	209	11	1943	СССР		119-я КРАЭ
13\209		№22	209	13	1943	СССР		35-й БАП
15\209		№22	209	15	1943	СССР		127-й ГвБАП сбит 19.09.44
16\209		№22	209	16	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
19\209		№22	209	19	1943	СССР		128-й ГвБАП потерян 22.05.44
3\210		№22	210	03	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
7\210		№22	210	07	1943	СССР		35-й БАП
9\210		№22	210	09	1943	СССР		72-й ОРАП 
13\210		№22	210	13	1943	СССР		35-й БАП
1\211		№22	211	01	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
8\211		№22	211	08	07.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания
6\212		№22	212	06	07.43	СССР		205-й БАП сбит 12.8.43
11\212		№22	212	11	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
13\212		№22	212	13	1943	СССР		125-й ГвБАП сбит 22.12.44
16\212		№22	212	16	07.43	СССР		3-й ЗАП, 205-й БАП сбит 15.09.43
19\212		№22	212	19	1943	СССР		ЦИАМКП-4716
1\213		№22	213	01	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
19\213		№22	213	19	16.07.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
17\214		№22	214	17	1943	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 24.07.44
15\215		№22	215	15	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 23.03.43
2\216		№22	216	02	1943	СССР		сбит обломки фото
16\216		№22	216	16	1943	СССР		38-й БАП
18\216		№22	216	18	1943	СССР		58-й БАП
19\216		№22	216	19	07.43	СССР		854-й БАП сбит 19.10.43
1\217		№22	217	01	1943	СССР		54-й БАП
6\217		№22	217	06	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 20.10.43
7\217		№22	217	07	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 04.08.43
12\217		№22	217	12	1943	СССР		58-й БАП сбит 31.03.44
15\217		№22	217	15	1943	СССР		58-й БАП
17\217		№22	217	17	1943	СССР		4-я ГвБАД
7\218		№22	218	07	1943	СССР		33-й ЗАП
8\218		№22	218	08	1943	СССР		18-й ЗАП
9\218		№22	218	09	1943	СССР		38-й БАП
11\218		№22	218	11	1943	СССР		33-й ЗАП, 35-й ГвБАП потерян 22.11.44
2\219		№22	219	02	1943	СССР		58-й БАП
3\219		№22	219	03	1943	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 24.07.44
4\219		№22	219	04	1943	СССР		4-я ГвБАД
5\219		№22	219	05	1943	СССР		38-й БАП
7\219		№22	219	07	1943	СССР		35-й ГвБАП
8\219		№22	219	08	1943	СССР	8	82-й ГвБАП сбит 27.09.43
14\219		№22	219	14	1943	СССР		127-й ГвБАП сбит 19.09.44
15\219		№22	219	15	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
17\219		№22	219	17	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП потерян 27.09.44
4\220		№22	220	04	1943	СССР		58-й БАП
8\220		№22	220	08	1943	СССР		38-й БАП
12\220		№22	220	12	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
14\220		№22	220	14	1943	СССР		35-й ГвБАП
16\220		№22	220	16	1943	СССР		34-й БАП
18\220		№22	220	18	1943	СССР		38-й БАП
20\220	УПе-2	№22	220	20	1943	СССР		242-й БАП
3\221		№22	221	03	1943	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
5\221		№22	221	05	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
9\221		№22	221	09	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП сбит 08.05.45
11\221		№22	221	11	1943	СССР		126-й ГвБАП
12\221		№22	221	12	07.43	СССР	10	124-й ГвБАП сбит 30.06.44
14\221		№22	221	14	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 22.11.43
15\221		№22	221	15	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 23.08.43
17\221		№22	221	17	06.43	СССР		128-й ГвБАП потерян 03.06.44
18\221		№22	221	18	06.43	СССР		81-й ГвБАП сбит 19.03.45
19\221		№22	221	19	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
1\222		№22	222	01	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
2\222		№22	222	02	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 03.08.43
5\222		№22	222	05	1943	СССР		127-й ГвБАП потерян 23.06.44
11\222		№22	222	11	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
12\222		№22	222	12	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
2\223		№22	223	02	1943	СССР		124-й ГвБАП сбит 30.06.44
11\223		№22	223	11	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
15\223		№22	223	15	1943	СССР		122-й ГвБАП
19\223	Б	№22	223	19	01.44	СССР		НИИ ВВС
2\224		№22	224	02	1943	СССР		124-й ГвБАП сбит 30.06.44
3\224		№22	224	03	1943	СССР		276-я БАД сбит 08.03.44
4\224		№22	224	04	1943	СССР		потерян при облете 06.08.43
5\224		№22	224	05	1943	СССР		123-й ГвБАП
6\224		№22	224	06	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
7\224		№22	224	07	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
12\224		№22	224	12	1943	СССР		М-1 мотор с впрыском испытания 02.44
13\224		№22	224	13	1943	СССР		5-я ВА
16\224		№22	224	16	1943	СССР		11-й ОРАП сбит 11.43
19\224		№22	224	19	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 23.08.43
2\225		№22	225	02	1943	СССР	33	сбит 02.12.43, Музей
12\225		№22	225	12	1943	СССР		242-й БАП
14\225		№22	225	14	1943	СССР		фото ЦВМА "Отомстим за Кондрашина"
15\225		№22	225	15	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 23.08.43
16\225		№22	225	16	1943	СССР		242-й БАП
1\226		№22	226	01	1943	СССР		М-82
2\226		№22	226	02	1943	СССР		34-й БАП
3\226		№22	226	03	1943	СССР		34-й БАП
4\226		№22	226	04	1943	СССР		34-й БАП
8\226	Б	№22	226	08	1943	СССР		
11\226		№22	226	11	1943	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
13\226		№22	226	13	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП
14\226	Б	№22	226	14	1943	СССР		модернизация крыла
3\227		№22	227	03	1943	СССР		797-й БАП сбит 15.03.45
4\227		№22	227	04	1943	СССР		779-й БАП
5\227		№22	227	05	1943	СССР		34-й БАП
8\227		№22	227	08	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 23.08.43
13\227		№22	227	13	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
16\227		№22	227	16	1943	СССР		34-й БАП
18\227		№22	227	18	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП потерян 20.12.43
3\228		№22	228	03	1943	СССР		81-й ГвБАП сбит 07.03.45
4\228		№22	228	04	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
9\228		№22	228	09	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 02.44
11\228		№22	228	11	1943	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 24.01.44
12\228		№22	228	12	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
16\228		№22	228	16	1943	СССР		276-я БАД сбит 26.03.44
18\228		№22	228	18	1943	СССР		54-й БАП сбит 12.01.44
1\229		№22	229	01	1943	СССР		М-82
4\229		№22	229	04	1943	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 15.02.44
6\229		№22	229	06	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
10\229		№22	229	10	1943	СССР		39-й ОРАПП М-82
14\229		№22	229	14	1943	СССР		34-й ГвБАП потерян 21.10.43
2\230		№22	230	02	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
6\230		№22	230	06	1943	СССР	28	34-я ГвБАП сбит 19.04.44
9\230		№22	230	09	1943	СССР		34-й ГвБАП
12\230		№22	230	12	1943	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
1\231		№22	231	01	1943	СССР		М-82
2\231		№22	231	02	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
10\231	УПе-2	№22	231	10	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09.43
12\231		№22	231	12	1943	СССР		2-я ВА
1\232		№22	232	01	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 01-03.44 М-82
5\232		№22	232	05	1943	СССР		797-й БАП
6\232		№22	232	06	1943	СССР		276-я БАД сбит 08.03.44
8\232		№22	232	08	1943	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 09.02.44
10\232	УПе-2	№22	232	10	1943	СССР		34-й БАП
12\232		№22	232	12	1943	СССР		58-й БАП
13\232		№22	232	13	1943	СССР		58-й БАП
17\233		№22	233	17	1943	СССР		35-й БАП
20\233	УПе-2	№22	233	20	1943	СССР		34-й ГвБАП потерян 24.09.44
1\234		№22	234	01	1943	СССР		М-82
5\234		№22	234	05	1943	СССР		35-й ГвБАП сбит 30.10.44
13\234		№22	234	13	1943	СССР		35-й ГвБАП потерян 03.04.44
2\235		№22	235	02	1943	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП потерян на земле 12.01.44
3\235		№22	235	03	1943	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП
4\235		№22	235	04	1943	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП
6\235		№22	235	06	1943	СССР		39-й ОРАП сбит 11.12.44
7\235		№22	235	07	1943	СССР		284-й БАП, 1284-й БАП, 35-й ГвБАП
8\235		№22	235	08	1943	СССР		135-й ГвБАП
9\235		№22	235	09	1943	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП
10\235		№22	235	10	1943	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП сбит 06.44
11\235		№22	235	11	1943	СССР		фото ЦВМА
12\235		№22	235	12	1943	СССР		фото ЦВМА
14\235		№22	235	14	1943	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП
15\235		№22	235	15	1943	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП потерян 16.01.44
18\235		№22	235	18	1943	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 15.09.44
20\235		№22	235	20	1943	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 05.01.44
2\236		№22	236	02	1943	СССР		фото ЦВМА
12\236		№22	236	12	1943	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
17\236		№22	236	17	1943	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП
2\237		№22	237	02	1943	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
4\237		№22	237	04	1943	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
5\237		№22	237	05	1943	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 27.09.43
6\237		№22	237	06	1943	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП
8\237		№22	237	08	1943	СССР		135-й ГвБАП
1\238		№22	238	01	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП потерян 28.09.43
2\238		№22	238	02	1943	СССР		127-й ГвБАП потерян 09.06.44
5\238		№22	238	05	1943	СССР		6-й БАП
9\238		№22	238	09	1943	СССР		127-й ГвБАП сбит 15.12.44
12\238		№22	238	12	1943	СССР		38-й БАП
13\238		№22	238	13	1943	СССР		38-й БАП
15\238		№22	238	15	1943	СССР		6-й БАП
18\238		№22	238	18	1943	СССР		38-й БАП
19\238		№22	238	19	1943	СССР		6-й БАП
2\239		№22	239	02	1943	СССР		127-й ГвБАП сбит 19.09.44
3\239		№22	239	03	1943	СССР		127-й ГвБАП сбит 22.10.44
7\239		№22	239	07	1943	СССР		127-й ГвБАП сбит 15.12.44
11\239		№22	239	11	1943	СССР		6-й БАП
14\239		№22	239	14	1943	СССР		6-й БАП
1\240		№22	240	01	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09.43
3\240		№22	240	03	1943	СССР		6-й БАП
8\240		№22	240	08	1943	СССР		38-й БАП
10\240		№22	240	10	1943	СССР		6-я ГвБАД
12\240		№22	240	12	1943	СССР		38-й БАП
19\240		№22	240	19	1943	СССР		38-й БАП
3\241		№22	241	03	1943	СССР		38-й БАП
7\241		№22	241	07	1943	СССР	7	124-й ГвБАП
8\241		№22	241	08	1943	СССР		35-й ГвБАП сбит 22.10.44
11\241		№22	241	11	1943	СССР		38-й БАП сбит 03.02.45
12\241		№22	241	12	1943	СССР		38-й БАП
15\241		№22	241	15	1943	СССР		6-й БАП
16\241		№22	241	16	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
18\241		№22	241	18	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
19\241		№22	241	19	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
2\242		№22	242	02	1943	СССР		742-й ОРАП
6\242		№22	242	06	09.43	СССР		38-й БАП сбит 14.08.44
7\242		№22	242	07	1943	СССР		6-й БАП
12\242		№22	242	12	1943	СССР		6-й БАП
16\242		№22	242	16	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
17\242		№22	242	17	1943	СССР		35-й ГвБАП сбит 09.10.44
18\242		№22	242	18	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
19\242		№22	242	19	1943	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 07.02.44
1\243		№22	243	01	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
3\243		№22	243	03	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
8\243		№22	243	08	1943	СССР		58-й БАП
11\243		№22	243	11	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
12\243		№22	243	12	1943	СССР		127-й ГвБАП сбит 19.09.44
14\243		№22	243	14	1943	СССР		58-й БАП
18\243		№22	243	18	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
19\243		№22	243	19	1943	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 24.07.44
1\244		№22	244	01	1943	СССР		М-82
2\244		№22	244	02	1943	СССР		М-82
3\244		№22	244	03	1943	СССР		М-82
5\244		№22	244	05	1943	СССР		М-82
11\244		№22	244	11	1943	СССР		М-82
12\244		№22	244	12	1943	СССР		М-82
13\244		№22	244	13	1943	СССР		М-82
14\244		№22	244	14	1943	СССР		11-й ОРАП М-82 потерян при облете 13.01.44
16\244		№22	244	16	1943	СССР		М-82
17\244		№22	244	17	1943	СССР		М-82
1\245		№22	245	01	01.10.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
2\245		№22	245	02	1943	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 17.10.44
4\245		№22	245	04	1943	СССР		127-й ГвБАП сбит 19.03.45
6\245		№22	245	06	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 15.10.43
7\245		№22	245	07	1943	СССР		797-й БАП сбит 30.03.45
9\245		№22	245	09	1943	СССР		38-й БАП
11\245		№22	245	11	1943	СССР		219-й БАП, 128-й ГвБАП потерян 27.05.44
12\245		№22	245	12	1943	СССР		128-й ГвБАП потерян 15.08.44
13\245		№22	245	13	1943	СССР		128-й ГвБАП
14\245		№22	245	14	1943	СССР		128-й ГвБАП
20\245		№22	245	20	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП уничтожен на земле 12.04.44
3\246		№22	246	03	1943	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 12.01.44
4\246		№22	246	04	1943	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 10.01.44
8\246		№22	246	08	1943	СССР		80-й ГвБАП сбит 25.03.45
13\247		№22	247	13	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
14\247		№22	247	17	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
7\248		№22	248	07	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
10\248		№22	248	10	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
16\248		№22	248	16	1942	СССР		ДАП
9\250		№22	250	09	1943	СССР		373-й БАП
10\250		№22	250	10	1942	СССР		1-й БАК
20\250		№22	250	20	24.10.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
9\251		№22	251	09	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 16.01.45
9\253		№22	253	09	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 18.09.44
11\253		№22	253	11	1943	СССР		127-й ГвБАП сбит 24.09.44
12\253		№22	253	12	1942	СССР		1-й БАК
18\253		№22	253	18	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
1\254		№22	254	01	1943	СССР		13-й ОРАП
4\254		№22	254	04	1943	СССР		15-й УТАП
7\254		№22	254	07	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
12\254		№22	254	12	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
13\254		№22	254	13	1943	СССР		69-й ПАРМ
20\254		№22	254	20	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
2\255		№22	255	02	1943	СССР		58-й БАП сбит 08.03.45
3\255		№22	255	03	1943	СССР		399-й ОРАП сбит 09.06.44
6\255		№22	255	06	1943	СССР		15-й УТАП
7\255		№22	255	07	1943	СССР		15-й УТАП
12\255		№22	255	12	1943	СССР		276-я БАД
13\255		№22	255	13	1943	СССР		18-й ЗАП потерян 05.07.44
16\255		№22	255	16	1943	СССР		15-й УТАП, 10-й ОРАП сбит 02.06.44
8\256		№22	256	08	1943	СССР		80-й БАП
9\256		№22	256	09	1943	СССР		13-й ОРАП
13\256		№22	256	13	1943	СССР		797-й БАП
20\256		№22	256	20	11.43	СССР		80-й БАП, 108-я ОРАЭ сбит 23.07.44
1\257		№22	257	01	11.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
11\257		№22	257	11	11.43	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 24.09.44
16\257		№22	257	16	11.43	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 26.07.44
6\258		№22	258	06	11.43	СССР		82-й ГвБАП потерян 09.10.44
10\258		№22	258	10	11.43	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 18.11.44
3\259		№22	259	03	11.43	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
15\259		№22	259	15	18.11.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
3\261		№22	261	03	1943	СССР		58-й БАП
8\261		№22	261	08	1943	СССР		797-й БАП ЦИАМ КП-4716
12\261		№22	261	12	1943	СССР		ЦИАМ КП-4716
15\261		№22	261	15	1943	СССР		134-й ГвБАП сбит 04.08.44 ЦИАМ КП-4716
16\261		№22	261	16	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
6\262		№22	262	06	1943	СССР		399-й ОРАП
11\262		№22	262	11	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
6\263		№22	263	06	1943	СССР		ЦИАМ КП-4716
11\263		№22	263	11	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
14\263		№22	263	14	1943	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 16.04.45
15\263		№22	263	15	1943	СССР		140-й БАП потерян 04.04.44
17\263		№22	263	17	1943	СССР		35-й ГвБАП сбит 21.07.44
19\263		№22	263	19	1943	СССР		134-й ГвБАП
1\264		№22	264	01	1943	СССР		127-й ГвБАП сбит 15.12.44
2\264		№22	264	02	1943	СССР		ЦИАМ КП-4716
3\264		№22	264	03	1943	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 05.04.44
4\264		№22	264	04	1943	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
8\264		№22	264	08	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
12\264		№22	264	12	1943	СССР		9-й ЗАП, 134-й ГвБАП
14\264		№22	264	14	1943	СССР		ЦИАМ КП-4716
16\264		№22	264	16	1943	СССР		123-й ГвБАП
19\264		№22	264	19	1943	СССР		127-й ГвБАП сбит 17.09.44
1\265		№22	265	01	12.43	СССР		7-я ВА сбит 24.07.44
2\265		№22	265	02	1943	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 10.10.44
3\265		№22	265	03	1943	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 13.09.44
10\265		№22	265	10	1943	СССР		134-й ГвБАП
14\265		№22	265	14	1943	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 20.10.44
16\265		№22	265	16	1943	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 28.08.44
18\265		№22	265	18	1943	СССР		134-й ГвБАП сбит 04.44
20\265	УПе-2	№22	265	20	18.12.43	СССР		8-я ЗАБр
5\266		№22	266	05	12.43	СССР		80-й БАП, 118-я ОРАЭ сбит 09.09.44
7\266		№22	266	07	07.12.43	СССР		18-й ЗАП
4\267		№22	267	04	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
8\267		№22	267	08	1943	СССР		373-й БАП
10\267		№22	267	10	1943	СССР		134-й ГвБАП
13\267		№22	267	13	1943	СССР		135-й ГвБАП
19\267		№22	267	19	1943	СССР		134-й ГвБАП
4\268		№22	268	04	1943	СССР		135-й ГвБАП сбит 17.01.45
5\268		№22	268	05	1943	СССР		81-й ГвБАП сбит 16.03.45
9\268		№22	268	09	1943	СССР		134-й ГвБАП сбит 22.04.44
12\268		№22	268	12	1943	СССР		134-й ГвБАП сбит 08.05.44
13\268		№22	268	13	1943	СССР		34-й ГвБАП
14\268		№22	268	14	1943	СССР		34-й БАП
5\270		№22	270	05	18.12.43	СССР		ВМАУ Леваневского
7\270		№22	270	07	1943	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
9\270		№22	270	09	1943	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 17.09.44
11\270		№22	270	11	12.43	СССР		779-й БАП
14\270		№22	270	14	12.43	СССР	49	ВМАУ Леваневского
3\271		№22	271	03	20.12.43	СССР		ВВС ВМФ
16\272	УПе-2	№22	272	16	1944	СССР		58-й БАП
3\273		№22	273	03	27.12.43	СССР		ВМФ
13\273		№22	273	13	1943	СССР		58-й БАП
19\273		№22	273	19	1943	СССР		ЦИАМ КП-4716
3\274		№22	274	03	1944	СССР		81-й ГвБАП сбит 31.03.45
7\274		№22	274	07	1944	СССР		58-й БАП сбит 14.04.44
16\274		№22	274	16	1944	СССР		6-й БАП
2\275		№22	275	02	1944	СССР		ЦИАМ КП-4716
3\275		№22	275	03	1944	СССР		ЦИАМ КП-4716
7\275		№22	275	07	1944	СССР		ЦИАМ КП-4716
9\275		№22	275	09	1944	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 18.06.44
11\275		№22	275	11	1943	СССР		34-й БАП
12\275		№22	275	12	1943	СССР		ЛИИ испытания НГ 01.44
20\275	УПе-2	№22	275	20	30.12.43	СССР		1-я УТАБр потерян 04.06.44
8\276		№22	276	08	1944	СССР		81-й ГвБАП сбит 18.04.45
11\276		№22	276	11	1944	СССР		ЦИАМ КП-4716
19\276		№22	276	19	1944	СССР		98-й ГвОдРАП сбит 05.44
1\278		№22	278	01	1944	СССР		34-й ГвБАП
2\278		№22	278	02	10.01.44	СССР		12-й ГвПАБ КБФ сбит 30.10.44
7\278		№22	278	07	1944	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
8\278		№22	278	08	1944	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
13\278		№22	278	13	1944	СССР		58-й БАП
14\278		№22	278	14	1944	СССР		34-й ГвБАП
3\279		№22	279	03	1944	СССР		797-й БАП сбит 16.03.45
13\279		№22	279	13	1944	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 04.04.44
17\279		№22	279	17	1944	СССР		58-й БАП
19\279		№22	279	19	1944	СССР		34-й БАП
20\279		№22	279	20	1944	СССР		ЦИАМ КП-4716
1\280		№22	280	01	1944	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 30.05.44
7\280		№22	280	07	1944	СССР		80-й ГвБАП сбит 02.02.45
8\280		№22	280	08	26.01.44	СССР		47-й ГвОРАП
13\280		№22	280	13	18.01.44	СССР		8-я ЗАБр, 47-й ГвОРАП
14\281		№22	281	14	1944	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 04.04.44
16\281		№22	281	16	1944	СССР		34-й ГвБАП потерян 03.07.44
18\281		№22	281	18	1944	СССР		58-й БАП
1\282		№22	282	01	1944	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 07.43, аэродинамика ЦАГИ
5\282		№22	282	05	1943	СССР		34-й ГвБАП потерян 30.03.44
8\282		№22	282	08	1943	СССР		34-й ГвБАП
12\282		№22	282	12	1943	СССР		34-й ГвБАП
1\284		№22	284	01	1944	СССР		ЦИАМ
2\284		№22	284	02	1944	СССР		КП-4716
7\284		№22	284	07	1944	СССР		58-й БАП сбит 29.06.44
14\284		№22	284	14	1944	СССР		ЦИАМ КП-4716
2\285		№22	285	02	1944	СССР		373-й БАП
4\285		№22	285	04	1944	СССР		34-й ГвБАП потерян 18.05.44
6\285		№22	285	06	1944	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 17.01.45
15\285		№22	285	15	1944	СССР		373-й БАП сбит 06.01.45
4\286		№22	286	04	1944	СССР		373-й БАП
5\286		№22	286	05	1944	СССР		797-й БАП сбит 13.01.45
8\286		№22	286	08	1944	СССР		13-я ВА сбит 18.06.44
12\286		№22	286	12	1944	СССР		35-й ГвБАП сбит 27.08.44
17\286		№22	286	17	1944	СССР		58-й БАП
6\287		№22	287	06	1944	СССР		3-й ЗАП
10\287		№22	287	10	1944	СССР		8-я ЗАБ
14\287		№22	287	14	1944	СССР		58-й БАП
19\287		№22	287	19	1944	СССР		58-й БАП сбит 29.06.44
3\288		№22	288	03	1944	СССР		58-й БАП
4\288		№22	288	04	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
5\288		№22	288	05	07.02.44	СССР		8-я ЗАБ, 10-й ОРАП сбит 09.06.44
13\288		№22	288	13	1944	СССР		18-й ЗАП
4\289		№22	289	04	1944	СССР		82-й ГвБАП потерян 09.10.44
6\289		№22	289	06	1944	СССР		58-й БАП
11\289		№22	289	11	1944	СССР		58-й БАП
18\290		№22	290	18	1944	СССР		54-й БАП
19\290		№22	290	19	1943	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
1\291		№22	291	01	1944	СССР		34-й БАП
8\291		№22	291	08	1943	СССР		123-й ГвБАП
11\291		№22	291	11	1944	СССР		54-й БАП
17\291		№22	291	17	1944	СССР		797-й БАП
15\292		№22	292	15	1944	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 06.10.44
2\293		№22	293	02	1944	СССР		127-й ГвБАП сбит 19.09.44
6\293		№22	293	06	1944	СССР		122-й ГвБАП
16\293		№22	293	16	1944	СССР		6-й БАП
9\294		№22	294	09	1944	СССР		202-я АД
4\295		№22	295	04	1944	СССР		135-й ГвБАП
18\295		№22	295	18	1944	СССР		34-й БАП
1\296		№22	296	01	1944	СССР		35-й ГвБАП сбит 27.10.44
3\296		№22	296	03	1944	СССР		34-й БАП
8\296		№22	296	08	1944	СССР		127-й ГвБАП
8\297		№22	297	08	1944	СССР		потерян 18.03.44
4\297		№22	297	04	1944	СССР		124-й ГвБАП сбит 14.09.44
14\297		№22	297	14	1944	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
4\298		№22	298	04	1944	СССР		119-я ОРАЭ потерян 03.09.44
6\298		№22	298	06	1944	СССР		34-й БАП
14\298		№22	298	14	1944	СССР		134-й ГвБАП
15\298	Пе-3	№22	298	15	1944	СССР		испытания 07-08.44
4\299		№22	299	04	1944	СССР		124-й ГвБАП сбит 14.09.44
13\299		№22	299	13	1944	СССР		242-й БАП
4\300		№22	300	04	1944	СССР		80-й ГвБАП сбит 19.04.45
7\300		№22	300	07	1944	СССР		123-й ГвБАП
8\300		№22	300	08	1944	СССР		48-й ГвОРАП сбит по ошибке 27.04.45
6\301		№22	301	06	1944	СССР		34-й БАП
9\301		№22	301	09	1944	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 22.10.44
11\301		№22	301	11	1944	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 28.08.44
18\301		№22	301	18	31.03.44	СССР		6-й БАП сбит 24.03.45
19\302		№22	302	19	1944	СССР		123-й ГвБАП
1\303		№22	303	01	1944	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
2\303		№22	303	02	1944	СССР		документ
18\303		№22	303	18	1944	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
13\304		№22	304	13	1944	СССР		123-й ГвБАП
20\304		№22	304	20	1944	СССР		34-й БАП
5\305		№22	305	05	1944	СССР		58-й БАП
16\305		№22	305	16	1944	СССР		34-й БАП
17\305		№22	305	17	1944	СССР		34-й БАП
3\306		№22	306	03	1944	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
8\306		№22	306	08	1944	СССР		54-й БАП
12\306		№22	306	12	1944	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 28.09.44
1\307		№22	307	01	1944	СССР		127-й ГвБАП сбит 15.12.44
12\307		№22	307	12	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 04-06.44
3\308		№22	308	03	1944	СССР		58-й БАП
9\308		№22	308	09	1944	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
13\308		№22	308	13	1944	СССР		58-й БАП
18\308		№22	308	18	1944	СССР		127-й ГвБАП потерян 09.07.44
15\309		№22	309	15	1944	СССР		242-й БАП
9\310		№22	310	09	1944	СССР		373-й БАП
12\310		№22	310	12	1944	СССР		373-й БАП сбит 22.12.44
14\312		№22	312	14	1944	СССР		241-я БАД потерян 11.09.45
7\313		№22	313	07	1944	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
12\313		№22	313	12	1944	СССР		58-й БАП
16\313		№22	313	16	1944	СССР		373-й БАП
19\313		№22	313	19	1944	СССР		373-й БАП
2\314		№22	314	02	1944	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
5\314		№22	314	05	1944	СССР		135-й ГвБАП
2\314		№22	314	02	1944	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
6\314		№22	314	06	1944	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
10\314		№22	314	10	1944	СССР		58-й БАП потерян 29.06.44
13\314		№22	314	13	04.44	СССР		650-й БАП потерян15.07.44
17\314		№22	314	17	1944	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 26.07.44
15\315		№22	315	15	1944	СССР		58-й БАП
20\315		№22	315	20	1944	СССР		373-й БАП сбит 27.10.44
9\316		№22	316	09	1944	СССР		58-й БАП
14\316		№22	316	14	1944	СССР		1-й ГвБАД сбит 20.09.44
15\316		№22	316	15	1944	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
17\316		№22	316	17	1944	СССР		81-й ГвБАП сбит 22.04.45
18\316		№22	316	18	1944	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
1\318		№22	318	01	29.04.44	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 26.03.45
2\318		№22	318	02	1944	СССР		58-й БАП сбит 19.06.44
3\318		№22	318	03	1944	СССР		58-й БАП сбит 16.06.44
6\318		№22	318	06	1944	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
8\318		№22	318	08	1944	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
12\318		№22	318	12	1944	СССР		58-й БАП
19\318		№22	318	19	1944	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
6\319		№22	319	06	1944	СССР		34-й ГвБАП сбит 26.07.44
20\319		№22	319	20	1944	СССР		134-й ГвБАП
1\320		№22	320	01	1944	СССР		80-й ГвБАП сбит 13.01.45
13\320		№22	320	13	1944	СССР		34-й БАП
1\321		№22	321	01	1944	СССР		10-й ОРАП сбит 13.06.44
3\321		№22	321	03	1944	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
8\321		№22	321	08	10.05.44	СССР		119-я ОРАЭ
16\321		№22	321	16	1944	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
14\322		№22	322	14	1944	СССР		34-й БАП
1\323		№22	323	01	1944	СССР		34-й ГвБАП
10\323		№22	323	10	1944	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
18\323		№22	323	18	1944	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
5\324		№22	324	05	1944	СССР		58-й БАП
8\324		№22	324	08	1944	СССР		373-й БАП
16\324		№22	324	16	1944	СССР		34-й БАП
19\324		№22	324	19	1944	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
1\325		№22	325	01	1944	СССР		34-й ГвБАП
2\325		№22	325	02	1944	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
4\325		№22	325	04	1944	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
5\325		№22	325	05	1944	СССР		34-й БАП
6\325		№22	325	06	1944	СССР		34-й БАП
14\325		№22	325	14	1944	СССР		135-й ГвБАП
18\325		№22	325	18	1944	СССР		34-й БАП
3\326		№22	326	03	1944	СССР		34-й БАП
6\326		№22	326	06	1944	СССР		34-й БАП
8\326		№22	326	08	1944	СССР		34-й ГвБАП
12\326		№22	326	12	1944	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
17\326		№22	326	17	1944	СССР		54-й БАП
18\326		№22	326	18	1944	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
19\326		№22	326	19	1944	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
20\326		№22	326	20	1944	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
3\327		№22	327	03	1944	СССР		373-й ГвБАП
6\327		№22	327	06	1944	СССР		134-й ГвБАП
7\327		№22	327	07	1944	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
20\327		№22	327	20	1944	СССР		122-й ГвБАП
17\328		№22	328	17	1944	СССР		34-й ГвБАП
1\329		№22	329	01	1944	СССР		134-й ГвБАП потерян 07.05.45
3\329		№22	329	03	1944	СССР		34-й БАП
5\329		№22	329	05	1944	СССР		58-й БАП
17\329		№22	329	17	1944	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
19\329		№22	329	19	1944	СССР		6-я ГвБАД
3\330		№22	330	03	1944	СССР		58-й БАП
14\330		№22	330	14	1944	СССР		134-й ГвБАП потерян 25.06.45
16\330		№22	330	16	1944	СССР		38-й БАП
3\331		№22	331	03	1944	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
5\331		№22	331	05	1944	СССР		82-й ГвБАП потерян 14.09.44
13\331		№22	331	13	1944	СССР		34-й ГвБАП
14\331		№22	331	14	1944	СССР		81-й ГвБАП сбит 04.03.45
5\332		№22	332	05	1944	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 24.01.45
15\332		№22	332	15	1944	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
17\332		№22	332	17	1944	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
1\333		№22	333	01	06.44	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 04-06.44
7\333		№22	333	07	1944	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 21.12.44
9\333		№22	333	09	1944	СССР		35-й БАП
12\333		№22	333	12	1944	СССР		81-й ГвБАП сбит 22.04.45
17\333		№22	333	17	1944	СССР		38-й БАП
18\333		№22	333	18	1944	СССР		135-й ГвБАП
1\334		№22	334	01	1944	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 18.04.45
16\334		№22	334	16	1944	СССР		фото ЦВМА
6\335		№22	335	06	1944	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 18.11.44
7\335		№22	335	07	1944	СССР		35-й ГвБАП сбит 22.10.44
9\335		№22	335	09	1944	СССР		373-й БАП сбит 22.12.44
12\335		№22	335	12	1944	СССР		134-й ГвБАП
13\335		№22	335	13	1944	СССР		134-й ГвБАП сбит 02.03.45
14\335		№22	335	14	1944	СССР		134-й ГвБАП сбит 08.03.45
4\336		№22	336	04	1944	СССР		34-й БАП
11\336		№22	336	11	1944	СССР		135-й ГвБАП
18\337		№22	337	18	1944	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 12.02.45
20\337	УПе-2	№22	337	20	1944	СССР		242-й БАП
1\338		№22	338	01	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 04-06.44
14\339		№22	339	14	1944	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 03.02.45
13\341		№22	341	13	1944	СССР		373-й БАП
14\341		№22	341	14	1944	СССР		373-й БАП
6\343		№22	343	06	1944	СССР		797-й БАП
14\343		№22	343	14	1944	СССР		38-й БАП сбит 03.02.45
17\343		№22	343	17	1944	СССР		38-й БАП
7\344		№22	344	07	1944	СССР		6-й БАП
18\344		№22	344	18	1944	СССР		126-й ГвБАП
4\346		№22	346	04	1944	СССР		123-й ГвБАП потерян
8\347		№22	347	08	1944	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
10\348		№22	348	10	1944	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
4\349		№22	349	04	1944	СССР		фото ЦВМА
11\350		№22	350	11	1944	СССР		35-й ГвБАП сбит 19.09.44
14\350		№22	350	14	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 10.44
9\351		№22	351	09	1944	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 21.02.45
5\352		№22	352	05	1944	СССР		34-й БАП
7\352		№22	352	07	1944	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
15\352		№22	352	15	1944	СССР		128-й ГвБАП сбит 18.11.44
9\353		№22	353	09	1944	СССР		127-й ГвБАП сбит 30.10.44
11\353		№22	353	11	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП потерян 02.10.44
8\355		№22	355	08	1944	СССР		135-й ГвБАП
16\355		№22	355	16	13.09.44	СССР		38-й БАП
15\358		№22	358	15	04.08.44	СССР		9-й ЗАП, 123-й ГвБАП
14\359		№22	359	14	1944	СССР		127-й ГвБАП сбит 12.09.44
13\361		№22	361	13	1944	СССР		6-я ГвБАД
16\361		№22	361	16	1944	СССР		6-я ГвБАД
5\365		№22	365	05	1944	СССР		127-й ГвБАП сбит 19.03.45
15\365		№22	365	15	1944	СССР		797-й БАП
2\366		№22	366	02	1944	СССР		80-й ГвБАП сбит 05.03.45
13\368		№22	368	13	1944	СССР		38-й БАП
1\370		№22	370	01	1944	СССР		797-й БАП сбит 01.03.45
4\370		№22	370	04	1944	СССР		81-й ГвБАП сбит 12.01.45
11\372		№22	372	11	1944	СССР		6-й БАП
12\373		№22	373	12	1944	СССР		испытания 08.44
17\373		№22	373	17	1944	СССР		испытания 08.44
19\373		№22	373	19	1944	СССР		34-й БАП
2\375		№22	375	02	1944	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 18.04.45
3\375		№22	375	03	11.09.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
10\376		№22	376	10	13.09.44	СССР		38-й БАП сбит 31.03.45
10\377		№22	377	10	1944	СССР		38-й БАП
6\379		№22	379	06	1944	СССР		96-й ГвБАП
3\385		№22	385	03	1944	СССР		6-я ГвБАД
16\386		№22	386	16	1944	СССР		38-й БАП
17\387		№22	387	17	1944	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
1\388		№22	388	01	1944	СССР		242-й БАП
9\388		№22	388	09	1944	СССР		135-й ГвБАП
5\390		№22	390	05	1944	СССР		135-й ГвБАП
14\390		№22	390	14	1944	СССР		3-й ЗАП
15\390		№22	390	15	1944	СССР		135-й ГвБАП
18\390		№22	390	18	1944	СССР		135-й ГвБАП
8\391		№22	391	08	1944	СССР		34-й БАП ТОФ потерян 21.08.45
10\391	УПе-2	№22	391	10	01.11.44	СССР		8-я ЗАБр, 3-й ЗАП потерян 14.02.45
20\394		№22	394	20	1944	СССР		81-й ГвБАП сбит 18.04.45
13\395		№22	395	13	1944	СССР		80-й ГвБАП сбит 10.04.45
8\397		№22	397	08	1944	СССР		Чехословакия
17\397		№22	397	17	1944	СССР		34-й БАП
5\398		№22	398	05	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\398		№22	398	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\398		№22	398	12	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\398		№22	398	15	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\399		№22	399	05	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП, Чехословакия
6\400		№22	400	06	1944	СССР		18-й ЗАП
10\400		№22	400	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\401		№22	401	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\402		№22	402	15	1944	СССР		Чехословакия
5\403	УПе-2	№22	403	05	1944	СССР		Чехословакия
7\403		№22	403	07	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\403		№22	403	08	1944	СССР		Чехословакия
9\404		№22	404	09	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП, Чехословакия
12\404		№22	404	12	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\404		№22	404	20	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\405		№22	405	02	1944	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
10\405		№22	405	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\405		№22	405	15	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\405		№22	405	19	1944	СССР		3-й ЗАП
2\406		№22	406	02	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\406		№22	406	05	1944	СССР		Чехословакия
10\406		№22	406	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\406		№22	406	12	1944	СССР		3-й ЗАП
14\406		№22	406	14	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\406		№22	406	17	1944	СССР		3-й ЗАП
20\406		№22	406	20	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\407		№22	407	03	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\407		№22	407	04	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\407		№22	407	05	1944	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
6\407		№22	407	06	1944	СССР		3-й ЗАП
8\407		№22	407	08	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\407		№22	407	09	1944	СССР		3-й ЗАП
10\407		№22	407	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\407		№22	407	11	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\407		№22	407	12	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\407		№22	407	14	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\407		№22	407	16	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\407		№22	407	17	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\407		№22	407	18	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\407		№22	407	19	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\407		№22	407	20	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\408		№22	408	01	1944	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
2\408		№22	408	02	1944	СССР		3-й ЗАП
3\408		№22	408	03	1944	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
4\408		№22	408	04	1944	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
5\408		№22	408	05	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\408		№22	408	06	1944	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
7\408		№22	408	07	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\408		№22	408	08	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\408		№22	408	09	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\408		№22	408	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\408		№22	408	11	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\408		№22	408	12	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\408		№22	408	13	1944	СССР		3-й ЗАП
14\408		№22	408	14	1944	СССР		3-й ЗАП
15\408		№22	408	15	1944	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
16\408		№22	408	16	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\408		№22	408	17	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\408		№22	408	18	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\408		№22	408	19	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\408		№22	408	20	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\409		№22	409	01	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\409		№22	409	02	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\409		№22	409	03	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\409		№22	409	04	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\409		№22	409	05	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\409		№22	409	06	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\409		№22	409	07	1944	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
8\409		№22	409	08	1944	СССР		3-й ЗАП, Чехословакия
9\409		№22	409	09	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\409		№22	409	10	1944	СССР		1-й АИИС
11\409		№22	409	11	1944	СССР		3-й ЗАП
12\409		№22	409	12	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\409		№22	409	13	1944	СССР		3-й ЗАП
14\409		№22	409	14	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\409		№22	409	15	1944	СССР		3-й ЗАП
16\409		№22	409	16	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\409		№22	409	17	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\409		№22	409	18	1944	СССР		3-й ЗАП
19\409		№22	409	19	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\410		№22	410	01	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\410		№22	410	02	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\410		№22	410	03	1944	СССР		3-й ЗАП
4\410		№22	410	04	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\410		№22	410	05	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\410		№22	410	06	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\410		№22	410	07	1944	СССР		3-й ЗАП
8\410		№22	410	08	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\410		№22	410	09	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\410		№22	410	11	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\410		№22	410	12	1944	СССР		3-й ЗАП
13\410		№22	410	13	1944	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
14\410		№22	410	14	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\410		№22	410	15	1944	СССР		3-й ЗАП
16\410		№22	410	16	1944	СССР		3-й ЗАП
17\410		№22	410	17	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\410		№22	410	18	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\410		№22	410	19	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\410		№22	410	20	1944	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
1\411		№22	411	01	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\411		№22	411	02	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\411		№22	411	03	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\411		№22	411	04	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\411		№22	411	05	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\411		№22	411	06	1944	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
7\411		№22	411	07	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\411		№22	411	08	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\411		№22	411	09	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\411		№22	411	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\411		№22	411	11	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\411		№22	411	12	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\411		№22	411	13	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\411		№22	411	14	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\411		№22	411	15	1944	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
16\411		№22	411	16	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\411		№22	411	17	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\411		№22	411	18	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\411		№22	411	19	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\411		№22	411	20	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\412		№22	412	01	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\412		№22	412	02	1944	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
3\412		№22	412	03	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\412		№22	412	04	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\412		№22	412	05	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\412		№22	412	07	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\412		№22	412	08	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\412		№22	412	09	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\412		№22	412	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\412		№22	412	11	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\412		№22	412	12	1944	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
13\412		№22	412	13	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\412		№22	412	14	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\412		№22	412	15	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\412		№22	412	16	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\412		№22	412	17	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\412		№22	412	18	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\412		№22	412	19	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\412		№22	412	20	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\413		№22	413	01	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\413		№22	413	03	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\413		№22	413	04	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\413		№22	413	05	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\413		№22	413	06	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\413		№22	413	07	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\413		№22	413	08	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\413		№22	413	09	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\413		№22	413	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\413		№22	413	11	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\413		№22	413	12	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\413		№22	413	14	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\413		№22	413	15	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\413		№22	413	16	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\413		№22	413	17	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\413		№22	413	18	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\413		№22	413	19	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\413		№22	413	20	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\414		№22	414	01	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\414		№22	414	02	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\414		№22	414	03	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\414		№22	414	04	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\414		№22	414	05	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\414		№22	414	06	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\414		№22	414	07	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\414		№22	414	08	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП, Чехословакия
9\414		№22	414	09	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\414		№22	414	11	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\414		№22	414	13	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\414		№22	414	14	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\414		№22	414	15	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\414		№22	414	16	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\414		№22	414	17	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\414		№22	414	18	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\414		№22	414	19	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\414		№22	414	20	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\415		№22	415	01	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\415		№22	415	02	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\415		№22	415	03	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\415		№22	415	04	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\415		№22	415	05	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\415		№22	415	06	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\415		№22	415	07	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\415		№22	415	08	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\415		№22	415	09	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\415		№22	415	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\415		№22	415	11	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\415		№22	415	12	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\415		№22	415	13	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\415		№22	415	14	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\415		№22	415	15	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\415		№22	415	16	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\415		№22	415	17	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\415		№22	415	18	1944	СССР		196-й БАП
19\415		№22	415	19	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\415		№22	415	20	1944	СССР		1-й АИИС
1\416		№22	416	01	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\416		№22	416	02	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\416		№22	416	03	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\416		№22	416	04	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\416		№22	416	05	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\416		№22	416	06	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\416		№22	416	07	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\416		№22	416	08	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\416		№22	416	09	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\416		№22	416	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\416		№22	416	11	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\416		№22	416	12	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\416		№22	416	13	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\416		№22	416	14	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\416		№22	416	15	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\416		№22	416	16	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\416		№22	416	17	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\416		№22	416	18	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\416		№22	416	19	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\417		№22	417	01	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\417		№22	417	02	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\417		№22	417	03	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\417		№22	417	04	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\417		№22	417	05	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\417		№22	417	06	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\417		№22	417	07	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\417		№22	417	08	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\417		№22	417	09	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\417		№22	417	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\417		№22	417	11	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\417		№22	417	12	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\417		№22	417	13	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\417		№22	417	14	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\417		№22	417	15	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\417		№22	417	16	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\417		№22	417	17	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\417		№22	417	18	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\417		№22	417	19	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\417		№22	417	20	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\418		№22	418	01	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\418		№22	418	03	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\418		№22	418	04	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\418		№22	418	06	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\418		№22	418	07	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\418		№22	418	08	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\418		№22	418	09	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\418		№22	418	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\418		№22	418	11	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\418		№22	418	12	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\418		№22	418	13	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\418		№22	418	14	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\418		№22	418	15	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\418		№22	418	16	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\418		№22	418	17	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\418		№22	418	18	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\418		№22	418	19	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\418		№22	418	20	1944	СССР		Завод Лопатина 166 КОМ
1\419		№22	419	01	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\419		№22	419	02	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\419		№22	419	04	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\419		№22	419	05	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\419		№22	419	06	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\419		№22	419	07	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\419		№22	419	08	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\419		№22	419	10	1944	СССР		Завод Лопатина 166 КОМ
11\419		№22	419	11	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\419		№22	419	12	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\419		№22	419	13	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\419		№22	419	14	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\419		№22	419	15	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\419		№22	419	17	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\419		№22	419	18	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\420		№22	420	01	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\420		№22	420	03	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\420		№22	420	07	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП, Чехословакия
13\420		№22	420	13	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\420		№22	420	14	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\420		№22	420	15	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\420		№22	420	16	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\420		№22	420	19	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\420		№22	420	20	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\421		№22	421	01	1944	СССР		3-й ЗАП
2\421		№22	421	02	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\421		№22	421	03	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\421		№22	421	04	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\421		№22	421	05	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\421		№22	421	07	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\421		№22	421	08	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\421		№22	421	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\421		№22	421	11	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\421		№22	421	12	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\421		№22	421	14	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\421		№22	421	15	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\421		№22	421	16	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\421		№22	421	17	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\421		№22	421	18	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\421		№22	421	20	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\422		№22	422	01	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\422		№22	422	02	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\422		№22	422	04	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\422		№22	422	06	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\422		№22	422	07	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\422		№22	422	08	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\422		№22	422	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\422		№22	422	11	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\422		№22	422	12	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\422		№22	422	13	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\422		№22	422	14	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\422		№22	422	15	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\422		№22	422	17	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\422		№22	422	18	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\422		№22	422	20	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\423		№22	423	01	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\423		№22	423	02	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\423		№22	423	03	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\423		№22	423	04	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\423		№22	423	05	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\423		№22	423	06	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\423		№22	423	07	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\423		№22	423	08	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\423		№22	423	09	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\423		№22	423	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\423		№22	423	11	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\423		№22	423	12	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\423		№22	423	13	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\423		№22	423	14	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\423		№22	423	15	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\423		№22	423	17	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\423		№22	423	18	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\423		№22	423	19	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\423		№22	423	20	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\424		№22	424	01	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\424		№22	424	02	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\424		№22	424	03	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\424		№22	424	04	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП, Чехословакия
5\424		№22	424	05	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\424		№22	424	06	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 02-03.45
7\424		№22	424	07	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\424		№22	424	08	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\424		№22	424	09	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\424		№22	424	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\424		№22	424	11	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\424		№22	424	12	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\424		№22	424	14	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\424		№22	424	15	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\424		№22	424	16	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\424		№22	424	17	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\424		№22	424	18	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\424		№22	424	19	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\424		№22	424	20	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\425		№22	425	01	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\425		№22	425	02	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\425		№22	425	03	1944	СССР		Чехословакия
4\425		№22	425	04	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\425		№22	425	05	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП, Чехословакия
6\425		№22	425	06	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\425		№22	425	07	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\425		№22	425	08	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\425		№22	425	09	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\425		№22	425	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\425		№22	425	11	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\425		№22	425	12	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\425		№22	425	13	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\425		№22	425	14	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\425		№22	425	15	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП, Чехословакия
16\425		№22	425	16	1944	СССР		396-й БАП
18\425		№22	425	18	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\425		№22	425	19	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\425		№22	425	20	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\426		№22	426	01	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\426		№22	426	02	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\426		№22	426	03	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\426		№22	426	04	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\426		№22	426	05	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\426		№22	426	06	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\426		№22	426	07	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\426		№22	426	08	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\426		№22	426	09	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\426		№22	426	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\426		№22	426	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\426		№22	426	12	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП, Чехословакия LV-11
13\426		№22	426	13	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\426		№22	426	14	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\426		№22	426	15	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\426		№22	426	16	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\426		№22	426	17	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\426		№22	426	18	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\426		№22	426	19	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\426		№22	426	20	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\427		№22	427	01	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\427		№22	427	02	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\427		№22	427	03	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\427		№22	427	04	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\427		№22	427	05	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\427		№22	427	06	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\427		№22	427	07	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\427		№22	427	08	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\427		№22	427	09	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\427		№22	427	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\427		№22	427	11	1945	СССР		испытания 01.45 15-й ОРЗАП
12\427		№22	427	12	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\427		№22	427	13	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\427		№22	427	14	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\427		№22	427	16	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\427		№22	427	17	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\427		№22	427	18	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\427		№22	427	19	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\427		№22	427	20	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\428		№22	428	01	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\428		№22	428	02	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\428		№22	428	03	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\428		№22	428	04	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\428		№22	428	06	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\428		№22	428	07	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\428		№22	428	08	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\428		№22	428	09	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\428		№22	428	10	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\428		№22	428	11	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\428		№22	428	12	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\428		№22	428	13	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\428		№22	428	14	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\428		№22	428	16	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\428		№22	428	15	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\428		№22	428	17	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\428		№22	428	18	1944	СССР		Завод Лопатина 166 КОМ
19\428		№22	428	19	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП, Чехословакия
20\428		№22	428	20	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\429		№22	429	01	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\429		№22	429	04	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\429		№22	429	05	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\429		№22	429	07	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\429		№22	429	08	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\429		№22	429	09	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\429		№22	429	10	17.01.45	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\429		№22	429	11	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\429		№22	429	12	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\429		№22	429	13	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\429		№22	429	14	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\429		№22	429	15	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\429		№22	429	16	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\429		№22	429	17	1944	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\429		№22	429	18	1944	СССР		Завод Лопатина 166 КОМ
19\429		№22	429	19	25.01.45	СССР		9-й ЗАП, Чехословакия
20\429		№22	429	20	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\430		№22	430	01	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\430		№22	430	02	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\430		№22	430	03	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\430		№22	430	04	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\430		№22	430	05	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\430		№22	430	06	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\430		№22	430	07	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\430		№22	430	09	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\430		№22	430	10	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\430		№22	430	11	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\430		№22	430	12	1945	СССР		3-й ЗАП
13\430		№22	430	13	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\430		№22	430	14	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\430		№22	430	15	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП, Чехословакия MU-13
16\430		№22	430	16	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\430		№22	430	17	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП, Чехословакия
18\430		№22	430	18	1945	СССР		Завод Лопатина 166 КОМ
19\430		№22	430	19	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\430		№22	430	20	1945	СССР		3-й ЗАП
1\431		№22	431	01	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\431		№22	431	02	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\431		№22	431	03	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\431		№22	431	04	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\431		№22	431	05	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
6\431		№22	431	06	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\431		№22	431	07	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\431		№22	431	08	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\431		№22	431	09	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
10\431		№22	431	10	1945	СССР		3-й ЗАП
11\431		№22	431	11	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\431		№22	431	12	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\431		№22	431	13	1944	СССР		Завод Лопатина 166 КОМ
14\431		№22	431	14	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\431		№22	431	15	1944	СССР		Завод Лопатина 166 КОМ
16\431		№22	431	16	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\431		№22	431	17	1944	СССР		Завод Лопатина 166 КОМ
18\431		№22	431	18	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\431		№22	431	19	1944	СССР		Завод Лопатина 166 КОМ
20\431		№22	431	20	1945	СССР		3-й ЗАП
1\432		№22	432	01	1944	СССР		Завод Лопатина 166 КОМ
2\432		№22	432	02	1944	СССР		Завод Лопатина 166 КОМ
3\432		№22	432	03	1944	СССР		Завод Лопатина 166 КОМ
4\432		№22	432	04	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\432		№22	432	05	1944	СССР		Завод Лопатина 166 КОМ
6\432		№22	432	06	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\432		№22	432	07	1944	СССР		Завод Лопатина 166 КОМ
8\432		№22	432	08	1944	СССР		Завод Лопатина 166 КОМ
9\432		№22	432	09	1944	СССР		Завод Лопатина 166 КОМ
10\432		№22	432	10	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\432		№22	432	11	1944	СССР		Завод Лопатина 166 КОМ
12\432		№22	432	12	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\432		№22	432	13	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\432		№22	432	14	1945	СССР		НИПАВ
15\432		№22	432	15	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\432		№22	432	16	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\432		№22	432	17	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\432		№22	432	18	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\432		№22	432	19	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\432		№22	432	20	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\433		№22	433	01	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\433		№22	433	02	1944	СССР		Завод Лопатина 166 КОМ
3\433		№22	433	03	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\433		№22	433	04	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\433		№22	433	05	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\433		№22	433	06	1944	СССР		Завод Лопатина 166 КОМ
7\433		№22	433	07	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\433		№22	433	09	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\433		№22	433	10	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\433		№22	433	11	1944	СССР		Завод Лопатина 166 КОМ
12\433		№22	433	12	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\433		№22	433	13	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\433		№22	433	14	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\433		№22	433	16	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\433		№22	433	17	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\433		№22	433	18	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\433		№22	433	19	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\433		№22	433	20	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\434		№22	434	02	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\434		№22	434	03	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\434		№22	434	04	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\434		№22	434	05	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\434		№22	434	06	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\434		№22	434	08	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\434		№22	434	09	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\434		№22	434	11	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\434		№22	434	12	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\434		№22	434	13	1945	СССР		НИПАВ
14\434		№22	434	14	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\434		№22	434	15	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\434		№22	434	16	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\434		№22	434	17	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\434		№22	434	18	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\435		№22	435	01	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\435		№22	435	03	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\435		№22	435	04	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\435		№22	435	06	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\435		№22	435	08	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\435		№22	435	09	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\435		№22	435	12	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
13\435		№22	435	13	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
14\435		№22	435	14	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\435		№22	435	15	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\435		№22	435	18	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\435		№22	435	19	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\436		№22	436	04	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\436		№22	436	07	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
8\436		№22	436	08	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\436		№22	436	12	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\436		№22	436	13	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\436		№22	436	16	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\436		№22	436	17	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\436		№22	436	18	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\436		№22	436	19	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\436		№22	436	20	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\437		№22	437	01	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
2\437		№22	437	02	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\437		№22	437	03	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\437		№22	437	05	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\437		№22	437	06	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\437		№22	437	07	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\437		№22	437	08	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\437		№22	437	09	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\437		№22	437	10	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\437		№22	437	11	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\437		№22	437	13	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\437		№22	437	14	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\437		№22	437	16	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\437		№22	437	17	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\437		№22	437	19	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
20\437		№22	437	20	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
2\438		№22	438	02	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
4\438		№22	438	04	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\438		№22	438	05	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\438		№22	438	06	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\438		№22	438	07	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
8\438		№22	438	08	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\438		№22	438	09	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\438		№22	438	10	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\438		№22	438	11	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
12\438		№22	438	12	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\438		№22	438	13	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
14\438		№22	438	14	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\438		№22	438	15	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\438		№22	438	15	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\438		№22	438	17	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\438		№22	438	18	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\438		№22	438	19	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
20\438		№22	438	20	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\439		№22	439	01	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\439		№22	439	02	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\439		№22	439	03	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\439		№22	439	04	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\439		№22	439	05	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\439		№22	439	06	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\439		№22	439	07	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\439		№22	439	09	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
10\439		№22	439	10	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\439		№22	439	11	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\439		№22	439	12	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
14\439		№22	439	14	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\439		№22	439	16	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\439		№22	439	17	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\439		№22	439	18	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\439		№22	439	19	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\439		№22	439	20	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП, Чехословакия
1\440		№22	440	01	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\440		№22	440	02	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\440		№22	440	03	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\440		№22	440	04	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\440		№22	440	05	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
7\440		№22	440	07	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\440		№22	440	08	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\440		№22	440	09	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\440		№22	440	10	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\440		№22	440	11	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\440		№22	440	12	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
13\440		№22	440	13	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\440		№22	440	14	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
15\440		№22	440	15	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\440		№22	440	16	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
17\440		№22	440	17	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
18\440		№22	440	18	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\440		№22	440	19	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\440		№22	440	20	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\441		№22	441	01	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\441		№22	441	02	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\441		№22	441	03	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
4\441		№22	441	04	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\441		№22	441	05	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\441		№22	441	06	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\441		№22	441	07	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\441		№22	441	08	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\441		№22	441	09	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\441		№22	441	10	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\441		№22	441	11	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
12\441		№22	441	12	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\441		№22	441	15	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
16\441		№22	441	16	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\441		№22	441	17	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\441		№22	441	18	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\441		№22	441	19	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\441		№22	441	20	1945	СССР		15-й ОРЗАП
1\442		№22	442	01	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\442		№22	442	03	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\442		№22	442	05	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\442		№22	442	06	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\442		№22	442	07	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\442		№22	442	08	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\442		№22	442	09	1945	СССР		1-я ВА
11\442		№22	442	11	1945	СССР		1-я ВА
12\442		№22	442	12	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
14\442		№22	442	14	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\442		№22	442	15	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\442		№22	442	16	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\442		№22	442	17	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\442		№22	442	18	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\442		№22	442	19	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\442		№22	442	20	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\443		№22	443	02	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\443		№22	443	03	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\443		№22	443	04	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\443		№22	443	06	1945	СССР		1-я ВА
7\443		№22	443	07	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\443		№22	443	08	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
10\443		№22	443	10	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\443		№22	443	11	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
12\443		№22	443	12	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\443		№22	443	15	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\443		№22	443	16	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
18\443		№22	443	18	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
20\443		№22	443	20	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\444		№22	444	01	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
3\444		№22	444	03	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\444		№22	444	04	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\444		№22	444	05	1945	СССР		1-я ВА
6\444		№22	444	06	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
7\444		№22	444	07	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
8\444		№22	444	08	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
9\444		№22	444	09	1945	СССР		1-я ВА
11\444		№22	444	11	1945	СССР		2-я ВА
14\444		№22	444	14	1945	СССР		1-я ВА
15\444		№22	444	15	1945	СССР		1-я ВА
16\444		№22	444	16	1945	СССР		1-я ВА
17\444		№22	444	17	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\444		№22	444	19	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\445		№22	445	01	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\445		№22	445	02	1945	СССР		1-я ВА
3\445		№22	445	03	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
4\445		№22	445	04	1945	СССР		1-я ВА
5\445		№22	445	05	1945	СССР		2-я ВА
9\445		№22	445	09	1945	СССР		2-я ВА
14\445		№22	445	14	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\445		№22	445	16	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
17\445		№22	445	17	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
2\446		№22	446	06	1945	СССР		2-я ВА
3\446		№22	446	03	1945	СССР		1-я ВА
4\446		№22	446	04	1945	СССР		1-я ВА
6\446		№22	446	06	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
16\446		№22	446	16	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
1\447		№22	447	01	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
5\447		№22	447	05	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
6\447		№22	447	06	1945	СССР		Чехословакия
7\447	УПе-2	№22	447	07	1945	СССР		2-я ВА, Чехословакия
9\447		№22	447	09	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
11\447		№22	447	11	1945	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 16.04.45
14\447		№22	447	14	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
19\447		№22	447	19	1945	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
1\448		№22	448	01	1945	СССР		9-й ЗАП
15\448		№22	448	15	1945	СССР		123-й ГвБАП
15\453		№22	453	15	1945	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
17\453		№22	453	17	1945	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
7\455		№22	455	07	1945	СССР		Чехословакия
3\457		№22	457	03	1945	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
7\457		№22	457	07	1945	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
4\458		№22	458	04	1945	СССР		Чехословакия
15\462		№22	462	15	1945	СССР		119-й ГвБАП
8\464		№22	464	08	1945	СССР		Чехословакия
3\465		№22	465	03	1945	СССР		Чехословакия
5\465	И	№22	465	05	04.45	СССР		испытания 04.45
15\465	И	№22	465	15	04.45	СССР		испытания 04.45
1\471		№22	471	01	1945	СССР		Чехословакия MU-11
14\471		№22	471	14	1945	СССР		Чехословакия
17\471		№22	471	17	1945	СССР		испытания 06.45
6\472		№22	472	06	1945	СССР		Чехословакия
17\472		№22	472	17	1945	СССР		Чехословакия
3\479		№22	479	03	05.45	СССР		10 ВА
18\479		№22	479	18	05.45	СССР		10 ВА
5\492	УПе-2	№22	492	05	06.45	СССР		
20\501	УПе-2	№22	501	20	08.45	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.45
9\504	УПе-2	№22	504	09	1945	СССР		Чехословакия
10\504	УПе-2	№22	504	10	1945	СССР		Чехословакия

2\1001	Пе-2И	№22	1001	02	1944	СССР		второй серийный
1\1002	Пе-2М	№22	1002	01	1945	СССР		НИИ ВВС серийный

009	Пе-2	№124	00	09	09.41	СССР		документ
102	Пе-2	№124	01	02	1941	СССР		9-й БАП потерян 07.10.41
103	Пе-2	№124	01	03	1941	СССР		9-й БАП потерян 30.08.41
104	Пе-2	№124	01	04	1941	СССР		9-й БАП потерян 17.08.41
205	Пе-2	№124	02	05	1941	СССР		9-й БАП потерян 07.09.41
301	Пе-2	№124	03	01	1941	СССР		514-й БАП потерян 07.09.41
306	Пе-2	№124	03	06	1941	СССР		9-й БАП потерян 12.09.41
307	Пе-2	№124	03	07	1941	СССР		9-й БАП потерян 25.06.41
310	Пе-2	№124	03	10	1941	СССР		57-й БАП
402	Пе-2	№124	04	02	25.08.41	СССР		документ
502	Пе-2	№124	05	02	23.08.41	СССР		документ
503	Пе-2	№124	05	03	24.08.41	СССР		документ
504	Пе-2	№124	05	04	26.08.41	СССР		документ
510	Пе-2	№124	05	10	1941	СССР		9-й БАП потерян 30.01.42
617	Пе-2	№124	06	17	10.41	СССР		документ
804	Пе-2	№124	08	04	04.42	СССР		366-й БАП, 9-я ОДРАЭ сбит 24.07.42
905	Пе-2	№124	09	05	01.42	СССР		документ
4\11	Пе-2	№124/№22	11	04	1942	СССР		608-й БАП сбит 12.08.42
12\11	Р	№124/№22	11	12	1942	СССР		2-й ОДРАП
14\11	Р	№124/№22	11	14	1942	СССР		2-й ОДРАП потерян 12.01.42
3\12	Пе-2	№124/№22	12	03	1942	СССР		завод №22 потерян 18.07.42
9\12	Пе-2	№124/№22	12	09	1942	СССР		завод №22 авария 1942
17\12	Пе-2	№124/№22	12	17	1942	СССР		72-й СБАП
4\13	Пе-2	№124/№22	13	04	1942	СССР		9-й ЗАП, 72-й СБАП
8\13	Пе-2	№124/№22	13	08	1942	СССР		72-й СБАП потерян 01.07.42
10\13	Пе-2	№124/№22	13	10	1942	СССР		9-й ЗАП, 72-й СБАП
12\13	Пе-2	№124/№22	13	12	1942	СССР		9-й ЗАП, 72-й СБАП сбит 09.06.42
1\14	Пе-2	№124/№22	14	01	1942	СССР		72-й СБАП сбит 09.06.42
4\14	Пе-2	№124/№22	14	04	1942	СССР		9-й ЗАП, 72-й СБАП 
5\14	Пе-2	№124/№22	14	05	1942	СССР		284-й БАП
10\14	Пе-2	№124/№22	14	10	1942	СССР		72-й СБАП сбит
12\14	Пе-2	№124/№22	14	12	1942	СССР		сбит обломки фото
20\14	Пе-2	№124/№22	14	20	1942	СССР		9-й ЗАП потерян 03.03.42
2\15	Пе-2	№124/№22	15	02	1942	СССР		9-й ЗАП потерян 03.03.42
6\15	Пе-2	№124/№22	15	06	12.03.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА

390101	Пе-2	№39	01	01	15.12.40	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 02.41, тех школа
390102	Пе-2	№39	01	02	1941	СССР		испытания 1941
390103	Пе-2	№39	01	03	1941	СССР		двойное управление
390105	Пе-2	№39	01	05	1941	СССР		бомбардир. Вооружение тех школа
390308	Пе-2	№39	03	08	03.41	СССР		НИИПАВ, 2-я АШМВ
390414	Пе-2	№39	04	14	1941	СССР		50-й СБАП сбит 08.41
390505	Пе-2	№39	05	05	1941	СССР		потерян на земле 30.04.41
390509	Пе-2	№39	05	09	1941	СССР		16-й УТАП
390512	Пе-2	№39	05	12	1941	СССР		авария 19.04.41
390513	Пе-2	№39	05	13	1941	СССР		документ
390519	Пе-2	№39	05	19	1941	СССР		авария 01.05.41
390520	Пе-2	№39	05	20	1941	СССР		авария 01.05.41
390601	Пе-2	№39	06	01	1941	СССР		
390620	Пе-2	№39	06	20	1941	СССР		
390701	Пе-2	№39	07	01	1941	СССР		
390720	Пе-2	№39	07	20	1941	СССР		
390801	Пе-2	№39	08	01	1941	СССР		
390820	Пе-2	№39	08	20	1941	СССР		
390902	Пе-2	№39	09	02	1941	СССР		10-й КСБАП
390906	Пе-2	№39	09	06	1941	СССР		121-й ББАП, 10-й ЛСБАП сбит
390917	Пе-2	№39	09	17	1941	СССР		121-й ББАП сбит 05.02.42
390920	Пе-2	№39	08	20	1941	СССР		
391004	Пе-2	№39	10	04	1941	СССР		10-й КСБАП сбит 26.02.42
391006	Пе-2	№39	10	06	1941	СССР		10-й КСБАП
391007	Пе-2	№39	10	07	1941	СССР	12	10-й КСБАП сбит 29.03.42
391020	Пе-2	№39	10	20	1941	СССР		
391120	Пе-2	№39	11	20	1941	СССР		
391201	Пе-2	№39	12	01	1941	СССР		
391202	Пе-2	№39	12	02	1941	СССР		58-й БАП
391217	Пе-2	№39	12	17	1941	СССР		411-й БАП
391220	Пе-2	№39	12	20	1941	СССР		
391301	Пе-2	№39	13	01	1941	СССР		
391320	Пе-2	№39	13	20	1941	СССР		
391402	Пе-2	№39	14	02	1941	СССР		50-й БАП сбит 1942
391409	Пе-2	№39	14	09	19.07.41	СССР		фото ЦВМА
391413	Пе-2	№39	14	13	1941	СССР		507-й ББАП, 2-й РАП потерян 26.06.42
391419	Пе-2	№39	14	19	07.41	СССР		16-й ББАП, 602-й ББАП
391420	Пе-2	№39	14	20	1941	СССР		
391501	Пе-2	№39	15	01	1941	СССР		260-й БАП, 514-й ПБАП
391502	Пе-2	№39	15	02	1941	СССР		260-й БАП, ОРАЭ 6-я САД
391503	Пе-2	№39	15	03	1941	СССР		260-й БАП сбит 10.09.41
391504	Пе-2	№39	15	04	1941	СССР		260-й БАП, 514-й ПБАП сбит 13.01.42
391505	Пе-2	№39	15	05	1941	СССР		260-й БАП, 514-й ПБАП
391508	Пе-2	№39	15	08	1941	СССР		260-й БАП сбит 21.08.41
391509	Пе-2	№39	15	09	1941	СССР		260-й БАП, 514-й ПБАП сбит 20.03.42
391510	Пе-2	№39	15	10	1941	СССР		260-й БАП, 514-й ПБАП сбит 11.09.41
391511	Пе-2	№39	15	11	1941	СССР		50-й БАП
391520	Пе-2	№39	15	20	1941	СССР		
391606	Пе-3	№39	16	06	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.41 опытный из Пе-2
391616	Пе-2	№39	16	16	1941	СССР		99-й БАП
391619	Пе-2	№39	16	19	1941	СССР		225-й БАП
391620	Пе-2	№39	16	20	1941	СССР		
391705	Пе-2	№39	17	05	1941	СССР		10-й КСБАП
391720	Пе-2	№39	17	20	1941	СССР		
391803	Пе-2	№39	18	03	1941	СССР		6-й БАП
391812	Пе-2	№39	18	12	1941	СССР		15-й УТАП
391820	Пе-2	№39	18	20	1941	СССР		275-й БАП, 225-й БАП
391902	Пе-3	№39	19	02	08.41	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08-09.41 первый серийный
391905	Пе-3	№39	19	05	08.41	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ
391915	Пе-3	№39	19	15	10.09.41	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 06.10.41
392001	Пе-3	№39	20	01	1941	СССР		27-я ОРАЭ сбит 21.03.43
392014	Пе-3	№39	20	14	1941	СССР		95-й ИАП СФ сбит 26.04.42
392112	Пе-3	№39	21	12	09.41	СССР		208-й СБАП, 208-й ИАП сбит 24.10.41
392207	Пе-3бис	№39	22	07	09.41	СССР		НИИ ВВС 09-10.41 511-й СБАП сбит 21.03.42
392208	Пе-3	№39	22	08	09.41	СССР		208-й СБАП, 208-й ИАП потерян 24.11.41
392211	Пе-3	№39	22	11	09.41	СССР		208-й СБАП, 208-й ИАП потерян 24.11.41
392212	Пе-3	№39	22	12	21.09.41	СССР		208-й СБАП, 208-й ИАП сбит 24.10.41
392216	Пе-3	№39	22	16	09.41	СССР		208-й СБАП, 208-й ИАП сбит 24.10.41
392308	Пе-3	№39	23	08	09.41	СССР		208-й СБАП, 208-й ИАП сбит 24.10.41
392312	Пе-3	№39	23	12	1941	СССР		9-й ББАП потерян 29.06.42
392408	Пе-3	№39	24	08	1941	СССР		511-й СБАП сбит 27.11.41
392411	Пе-3	№39	24	11	1941	СССР		511-й СБАП сбит 09.12.41
392412	Пе-3	№39	24	12	1941	СССР		511-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 04.01.42
392413	Пе-3	№39	24	13	1941	СССР		511-й СБАП сбит 16.03.42
392418	Пе-3	№39	24	18	1941	СССР		511-й СБАП
392419	Пе-3	№39	24	19	1941	СССР		511-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 08.02.42
392502	Пе-3	№39	25	02	1941	СССР		511-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 13.01.42
392503	Пе-3	№39	25	03	1941	СССР		511-й СБАП сбит 08.11.41
392504	Пе-3	№39	25	04	1941	СССР	6	511-й СБАП
392506	Пе-3	№39	25	06	1941	СССР		511-й СБАП сбит 09.01.42
392509	Пе-3	№39	25	09	1941	СССР		511-й СБАП сбит 27.11.41
392511	Пе-3	№39	25	11	1941	СССР		511-й СБАП уничтожен на земле 08.02.42
392513	Пе-3	№39	25	13	1941	СССР		511-й СБАП сбит 28.11.41
392515	Пе-3	№39	25	15	1941	СССР		511-й СБАП сбит 28.02.42
392518	Пе-3	№39	25	18	1941	СССР		
392606	Пе-3	№39	26	06	1941	СССР		511-й СБАП сбит 05.03.42
392611	Пе-3	№39	26	11	1941	СССР		511-й СБАП сбит 18.03.42
392613	Пе-3	№39	26	13	1941	СССР		511-й СБАП сбит 19.02.42
392614	Пе-3	№39	26	14	1941	СССР	7	511-й СБАП сбит 21.03.42
392704	Пе-3	№39	27	04	1941	СССР		511-й СБАП сбит 16.01.42
392705	Пе-3	№39	27	05	1941	СССР		30-й ОМРАП сбит 18.06.43
392706	Пе-3	№39	27	06	1941	СССР		511-й СБАП сбит 14.02.42
392707	Пе-3	№39	27	07	1941	СССР		16-я ОАЭ сбит 24.09.43
392720	Пе-3	№39	27	20	1941	СССР		10-й ОРАП
392811	Пе-3	№39	28	11	29.10.41	СССР		2-й АПДР сбит 14.12.41
392816	Пе-3	№39	28	16	13.11.41	СССР		38-й РАЭ сбит 07.12.41

2201	Пе-2	№22/№125	22	01	16.01.41	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 02.41
2208	Пе-2	№125	22	08	09.41	СССР		59-й БАП потерян 29.06.42
2311	Пе-2	№125	23	11	12.41	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 02-03.42
2411	Пе-2	№125	24	11	12.41	СССР		8-й ББАП
2416	Пе-2	№125	24	16	12.41	СССР		797-й БАП сбит 28.08.42
2418	Пе-2	№125	24	18	10.41	СССР		8-й ББАП, 742-й ББАП сбит 04-06.42
2419	Пе-2	№125	24	19	12.41	СССР		8-й ББАП
2420	Пе-2	№125	24	20	10.41	СССР		8-й ББАП, 742-й ББАП сбит 23.04.42
2502	Пе-2	№125	25	02	12.41	СССР		8-й ББАП
2503	Пе-2	№125	25	03	12.41	СССР		8-й ББАП
2505	Пе-2	№125	25	05	12.41	СССР		8-й ББАП
2506	Пе-2	№125	25	06	12.41	СССР		8-й ББАП
2507	Пе-2	№125	25	07	12.41	СССР		8-й ББАП
2508	Пе-2	№125	25	08	12.41	СССР		8-й ББАП
2509	Пе-2	№125	25	09	12.41	СССР		8-й ББАП
2510	Пе-2	№125	25	10	12.41	СССР		8-й ББАП
2511	Пе-2	№125	25	11	12.41	СССР		8-й ББАП
2512	Пе-2	№125	25	12	12.41	СССР		8-й ББАП
2513	Пе-2	№125	25	13	12.41	СССР		8-й ББАП
2514	Пе-2	№125	25	14	12.41	СССР		8-й ББАП
2518	Пе-2	№125	25	18	12.41	СССР		8-й ББАП
2519	Пе-2	№125	25	19	12.41	СССР		8-й ББАП
2601	Пе-2	№39/№125	26	01	1941	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 02-03.42
2614	Пе-2	№39/№125	26	14	1941	СССР		2-й РАП сбит 1942
2801	Пе-2	№39/№125	28	01	1941	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 09.08.43
2813	Пе-2	№39/№125	28	13	1941	СССР		771-й ББАП сбит 05.03.42
2815	Пе-2	№39/№125	28	15	1941	СССР		771-й ББАП сбит 16.03.42
2902	Пе-2	№39/№125	29	02	1941	СССР		58-й СБАП
2903	Пе-2	№39/№125	29	03	1941	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 16.07.43
2904	Пе-2	№39/№125	29	04	1941	СССР		82-й ГвБАП сбит 14.03.43
2907	Пе-2	№39/№125	29	07	1941	СССР		723-й БАП сбит 19.07.42
2911	Пе-2	№39/№125	29	11	1941	СССР		58-й СБАП
2912	Пе-2	№39/№125	29	12	1941	СССР		58-й СБАП
2914	Пе-2	№39/№125	29	14	1941	СССР		58-й СБАП потерян 22.04.42
2916	Пе-2	№39/№125	29	16	1942	СССР		26-я ОРАЭ КБФ
2917	Пе-2	№39/№125	29	17	1942	СССР		26-я ОРАЭ КБФ
2918	Пе-2	№39/№125	29	18	1942	СССР		58-й СБАП сбит 1941
2919	Пе-2	№39/№125	29	19	1942	СССР		58-й СБАП
2920	Пе-2	№39/№125	29	20	01.42	СССР		Омская ВАШ потерян при перегоне 12.02.43
3002	Пе-2	№39/№125	30	02	1942	СССР		58-й БАП сбит 05.09.42
3010	Пе-2	№39/№125	30	10	1942	СССР		723-й БАП сбит 19.07.42
3012	Пе-2	№39/№125	30	12	1942	СССР		документ

4013905	Пе-3бис	№39	01	05	1942	СССР		документ
4013906	Пе-3бис	№39	01	06	1942	СССР		121-й ИАП, Финляндия PE-301 уничтожен на земле 02.07.44
4013916	Пе-3бис	№39	01	16	1942	СССР		95-й ИАП СФ потерян 05.12.44
4033908	Пе-3бис	№39	03	08	1942	СССР		27-я ОРАЭ ЧФ  сбит 02.10.42
4033911	Пе-3бис	№39	03	11	1942	СССР		27-я ОРАЭ ЧФ  сбит 09.03.43
4033912	Пе-3бис	№39	03	12	08.42	СССР		27-я ОРАЭ ЧФ  сбит 04.10.42
4033918	Пе-3бис	№39	03	18	1942	СССР		27-я ОРАЭ ЧФ  сбит 23.09.42
4053907	Пе-3бис	№39	05	07	1942	СССР		4-й ДРАП потерян 11.11.42
4053912	Пе-3бис	№39	05	12	29.08.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
4053917	Пе-3бис	№39	05	17	08.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
4063913	Пе-3бис	№39	06	13	18.04.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
733903	Пе-2	№39	07	03	1942	СССР		742-й ББАП потерян 28.10.42
733911	Пе-2	№39	07	11	1942	СССР		80-й ББАП СФ сбит 13.03.43
833903	Пе-2	№39	08	03	1942	СССР		2-й БАП потерян 22.08.42
933908	Пе-2	№39	09	08	1942	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 06.10.42
1133903	Пе-2	№39	11	03	02.42	СССР		58-й БАП сбит 03.09.42
1133906	Пе-2	№39	11	06	02.42	СССР		58-й БАП сбит 26.03.44
1133917	Пе-2	№39	11	17	19.02.42	СССР		38-й ББАП, 38-й БАП потерян 20.03.42
1133918	Пе-2	№39	11	18	28.02.42	СССР		38-й ББАП, 38-й БАП потерян 14.03.42
1233902	Пе-2	№39	12	02	1942	СССР		38-й ББАП, 38-й БАП сбит 11.08.42
1233910	Пе-2	№39	12	10	1942	СССР		38-й ББАП, 38-й БАП сбит 16.12.42
1233913	Пе-2	№39	12	13	1942	СССР		507-й БАП сбит 26.08.42
1233918	Пе-2	№39	12	18	1942	СССР		38-й ББАП, 38-й БАП сбит 08.42
1333902	Пе-2	№39	13	02	05.03.42	СССР		213-й БАП потерян 15.04.42
1333911	Пе-2	№39	13	11	1942	СССР		778-й БАП сбит 15.09.42
1333918	Пе-2	№39	13	18	03.42	СССР		30-й БАП потерян 02.04.42
40143900	Пе-3бис	№39	14	00	05.42	СССР		НИИ ВВС 05.42 испытания
1433901	Пе-2	№39	14	01	1942	СССР		128-й ПБАП
1433903	Пе-2	№39	14	03	1942	СССР		фото
1433918	Пе-2	№39	14	18	1942	СССР		2-й БАП сбит 10.42
1533903	Пе-2	№39	15	03	1942	СССР		778-й БАП сбит 21.07.42
1533905	Пе-2	№39	15	05	1942	СССР		778-й БАП сбит 21.07.42
1633902	Пе-2	№39	16	02	03.42	СССР		136-й ББАП потерян при перегоне 903.04.43
1633903	Пе-2	№39	16	03	1942	СССР		2-й БАП потерян 06.08.42
1733914	Пе-2	№39	17	14	1942	СССР		документ
1833901	Пе-2	№39	18	01	1942	СССР		документ
1833902	Пе-2	№39	18	02	1942	СССР		2-й БАП потерян 22.08.42
1833903	Пе-2	№39	18	03	1942	СССР		73-й СБАП КБФ сбит 1942
1833906	Пе-2	№39	18	06	05.04.42	СССР		134-й БАП потерян 30.05.42
1833912	Пе-2	№39	18	12	1942	СССР		73-й СБАП КБФ сбит 1942
1833915	Пе-2	№39	18	15	1942	СССР		73-й СБАП КБФ сбит 1942
1833917	Пе-2	№39	18	17	05.04.42	СССР		73-й СБАП КБФ сбит 1942
1833920	Пе-2	№39	18	20	1942	СССР		73-й СБАП КБФ сбит 1942
1933905	Пе-2	№39	19	05	19.04.42	СССР		26-я ОРАЭ КБФ
1933908	Пе-2	№39	19	08	04.42	СССР		40-й БАП ЧФ сбит 06.10.42
1933911	Пе-2	№39	19	11	15.04.42	СССР		26-я ОРАЭ КБФ
1933914	Пе-2	№39	19	14	04.42	СССР		38-й ББАП потерян при перегоне 25.04.42
1933916	Пе-2	№39	19	16	19.04.42	СССР		73-й СБАП КБФ, 26-я ОРАЭ КБФ потерян 13.07.42
1933917	Пе-2	№39	19	17	1942	СССР		32-й БАП сбит 31.07.42
1933918	Пе-2	№39	19	18	18.04.42	СССР		73-й СБАП КБФ
2033902	Пе-2	№39	20	02	1942	СССР		32-й БАП сбит
2033903	Пе-2	№39	20	03	1942	СССР		284-й БАП потерян 07.09.43
2033906	Пе-2	№39	20	06	1942	СССР		32-й БАП сбит
2033907	Пе-2	№39	20	07	1942	СССР		32-й БАП сбит
2033908	Пе-2	№39	20	08	1942	СССР		32-й БАП сбит 14.08.42
2033912	Пе-2	№39	20	12	1942	СССР		32-й БАП сбит 16.05.43
2033914	Пе-2	№39	20	14	1942	СССР		284-я БАД
2133903	Пе-2	№39	21	03	1942	СССР		документ
2133906	Пе-2	№39	21	06	1942	СССР		32-й БАП сбит
2133910	Пе-2	№39	21	10	1942	СССР		авария 10.05.42
2133914	Пе-2	№39	21	14	1942	СССР		293-я БАД
2233902	Пе-2	№39	22	02	1942	СССР		527-й ББАП сбит 10.08.42
2233903	Пе-2	№39	22	03	1942	СССР		23-й ЗАП потерян 18.12.42
2233904	Пе-2	№39	22	04	1942	СССР		211-я БАД сбит 1942
2233913	Пе-2	№39	22	13	1942	СССР		527-й БАП сбит 06.07.42
2233919	Пе-2	№39	22	19	1942	СССР		211-я БАД сбит 1942
2333905	Пе-2	№39	23	05	1942	СССР		документ
2333914	Пе-2	№39	23	14	1942	СССР		293-я БАД
2333915	Пе-2	№39	23	15	1942	СССР		86-й БАП, 284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
2333916	Пе-2	№39	23	16	1942	СССР		документ
2333917	Пе-2	№39	23	17	1942	СССР		документ
2333919	Пе-2	№39	23	19	1942	СССР		284-й БАП,  135-й ГвБАП
2433902	Пе-2	№39	24	02	1942	СССР		документ
2433908	Пе-2	№39	24	08	1942	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП сбит 12.01.44
2433909	Пе-2	№39	24	09	1942	СССР		документ
2433911	Пе-2	№39	24	11	1942	СССР		742-й ОРАП сбит 19.11.42
2433914	Пе-2	№39	24	14	1942	СССР		293-я БАД
2433919	Пе-2	№39	24	19	1942	СССР		документ
2533910	Пе-2	№39	25	10	1942	СССР		742-й ОРАП потерян 17.02.43
2533914	Пе-2	№39	25	14	1942	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
2533917	Пе-2	№39	25	17	1942	СССР		284-й БАП
2533918	Пе-2	№39	25	18	1942	СССР		742-й ОРАП сбит 04.43
2633902	Пе-2	№39	26	02	1942	СССР		30-й БАП сбит 07.10.42
2633903	Пе-2	№39	26	03	1942	СССР		86-й БАП, 134-й ГвБАП
2633904	Пе-2	№39	26	04	1942	СССР		284-й БАП потерян 27.09.43
2633906	Пе-2	№39	26	06	1942	СССР		30-й БАП сбит 03.10.42
2633907	Пе-2	№39	26	07	1942	СССР		30-й БАП сбит 13.10.42
2633908	Пе-2	№39	26	08	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 10.09.42
2633913	Пе-2	№39	26	13	1942	СССР		документ
2633914	Пе-2	№39	26	14	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 10.09.42
2633915	Пе-2	№39	26	15	1942	СССР		документ
2633916	Пе-2	№39	26	16	1942	СССР		30-й БАП, 284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП
2633917	Пе-2	№39	26	17	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 10.09.42
2633919	Пе-2	№39	26	19	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 11.10.42
2633920	Пе-2	№39	26	20	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 11.09.42
2733901	Пе-2	№39	27	01	1942	СССР		284-й БАП
2733903	Пе-2	№39	27	03	1942	СССР		284-й БАП
2733904	Пе-2	№39	27	04	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 25.12.42
2733905	Пе-2	№39	27	05	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 03.09.42
2733906	Пе-2	№39	27	06	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 14.09.42
2733907	Пе-2	№39	27	07	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 10.09.42
2733908	Пе-2	№39	27	08	1942	СССР		23-й ЗАП потерян 23.07.42
2733909	Пе-2	№39	27	09	1942	СССР		284-й БАП
2733910	Пе-2	№39	27	10	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 03.09.42
2733913	Пе-2	№39	27	13	1942	СССР		284-й БАП
2733915	Пе-2	№39	27	15	1942	СССР		30-й БАП сбит 06.10.42
2733916	Пе-2	№39	27	16	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 09.09.42
2733917	Пе-2	№39	27	17	1942	СССР		284-й БАП, 135-й ГвБАП сбит 19.04.44
2733919	Пе-2	№39	27	19	1942	СССР		284-й БАП сбит 06.10.42
2733920	Пе-2	№39	27	20	1942	СССР		128-й БАП, 11-й ДРАП
2833906	Пе-2	№39	28	06	1942	СССР		284-й БАП потерян 21.10.42
2833907	Пе-2	№39	28	07	07.42	СССР		742-й ОРАП
2833909	Пе-2	№39	28	09	07.42	СССР		46-й БАП сбит 28.02.43
2833913	Пе-2	№39	28	13	08.42	СССР		804-й ББАП сбит 12.01.43
2833914	Пе-2	№39	28	14	1942	СССР		46-й БАП сбит 11.02.43
2833915	Пе-2	№39	28	15	08.42	СССР		804-й ББАП
2833917	Пе-2	№39	28	17	1942	СССР		202-й БАП сбит 14.03.43
2833919	Пе-2	№39	28	19	1942	СССР		280-я БАД
2933906	Пе-2	№39	29	06	1942	СССР		804-й БАП
3033902	Пе-2	№39	30	02	08.42	СССР		804-й ББАП списан 03.43
3033907	Пе-2	№39	30	07	08.42	СССР		804-й ББАП
3133905	Пе-2	№39	31	05	11.08.42	СССР		23-й ЗАП потерян 06.10.42
3133909	Пе-2	№39	31	09	14.08.42	СССР		23-й ЗАП потерян 14.11.42
4323901	Пе-3бис	№39	32	01	1943	СССР		последний
3233919	Пе-2	№39	32	19		СССР		73-й СБАП сбит 04.08.43
3333920	Пе-2	№39	33	20		СССР		73-й СБАП сбит 04.08.43
4033906	Пе-2	№39	40	06	1943	СССР		последний

----------


## AndyM

16/141: Petlyakov Pe-2 FT - Norsk LuftfartsmuseumNorsk Luftfartsmuseum
2/225: https://www.flickr.com/photos/nilsmosberg/30834038150/

----------


## lindr

Реестр переработан. исправлены ошибки.

----------


## lindr

Реестр доработан в части завода №39

----------


## Morsunin

Пе-2 2/12 из 608бап в 42-м году сел на озеро и затонул на глубине 4 м. Группа техсостава подняла самолет за 7 дней. Потом прорубив просеку(по размаху крыльев) длиной 2 км вывезла и восстановила Пе-2.

----------


## lindr

Хм. Машина из задела 124 завода? или выпуск 1941 года?

----------


## Morsunin

> Хм. Машина из задела 124 завода? или выпуск 1941 года?


608бап при формировании получил 1Пе-2 оставшийся в 137бап(получили 2Пе-2 в июле 41-го), потом пишут к марту 42-го полк получил 22Пе-2.

----------


## ПСП

Запись по 242 бап 321 бад (за 01.05.-15.05.1945г) :
   Пе-2У - 20/337, 20/220 - требуются блоки моторов;
   Пе-2 -  13/299, 1/388 - требуются покрышки;
   Пе-2 -  2/104, 16/225 - требуются маслорадиаторы и термометры;
   Пе-2 -  15/309, 19/148, 16/66 - требуются свечи ВГ-2.

----------


## Morsunin

5гв.бад
35гв.бап
127гв.бап
128гв.бап

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Пе-2 99 ограп. Забайкалье.
 
99 ограп

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен.

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен.

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен. Поправлен список завода №39

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------


## ПСП

> 17\99 №22 99 17 1942 СССР 128-й БАП


Самолёт 17\99 из 128 бап сдан 07.10.42г в 5-й утап.

Четыре Пе-2 переданы 07.10.42г из 128 бап в 11 ДРАП : 27\20, 2\100, 6\100, 7\100.

Журнал боевых действий 128 бап (стр.№240) 
https://pamyat-naroda.ru/documents/v...327336b34704v2

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------


## Fencer

Белорусский авиадневник - Пе-2

----------


## lindr

Нашел список машин ЧССР, буду вносить.

https://www.valka.cz/Ceskoslovenska-republika-c516686

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------


## Карес Вандор

На полигоне Надудвар нашли вот такие. долго искал откуда они, а теперь увидел у поляков в музее в г. Варшава Пе-2, где видно, что внутренные выдвыжные щитки - именно такие!
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5d/Petlyakov_Pe-2_Muzeum_Wojska_Polskiego_02.jpg 


С какой серии исползывали именно такие? (на Пе-2 ранных серии видел щитки немного другие...
Можно ли где-то на этих щитках найти заводские номера или клеймы какие-то?
Спасибо!

----------


## Fencer

В ТАТАРСТАНЕ ПРОДОЛЖАЮТ ВОССТАНАВЛИВАТЬ САМОЛЕТ ПЕ-2 ИЗ ОБЛОМКОВ, НАЙДЕННЫХ ПОИСКОВИКАМИ https://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2022/04/12/715607.html

----------


## Fencer

> 1\173		№22	173	01	12.04.43	СССР		10-й ОРАП сбит 03.06.43


Незабытые rерои авиаразведки l0-го ОРАП. 2-й АПДР ГК КА https://aviaforum.ams3.cdn.digitaloc...29e889fb95.pdf

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------


## Fencer

В Приморье обнаружили место катастрофы советского бомбардировщика с экипажем https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/11/7/249748/



> 7 ноября 2022 г., AEX.RU – Специалисты поискового объединения "Авиапоиск" обнаружили в Приморье место катастрофы в 1946 году пикирующего бомбардировщика Пе-2 с тремя членами экипажа на борту. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на Telegram-канал "Авиапоиска".
> 
> "В минувшие праздничные выходные наша команда обнаружила место катастрофы пикирующего бомбардировщика Пе-2 в районе села Николаевка Партизанского района. Историю этого самолета мы узнали еще в августе, работая в архиве Военно-морского флота в городе Гатчине. Тогда нам удалось выяснить, что 6 сентября 1946 года Пе-2 с номером 14/475 и моторами ВК-105ПФ №51-10318 и 51-10330 из состава третьей авиаэскадрильи 17-го Гвардейского ближнебомбардировочного авиационного Краснознаменного полка (бывший 34-й БАП) ВВС Тихоокеанского флота разбился во время учебно-тренировочного полета на полигон. Оставалось найти место падения в лесном массиве", - говорится в сообщении.
> 
> На первом заходе для учебного сбрасывания бомб, летчик ввел самолет в пикирование под углом 60 градусов. На высоте сброса бомбы бомбардировщик накренился влево, снаряды не были сброшены, а самолет стал снова плавно заваливаться в левый крен и увеличивать угол пикирования и перешел в крутую спираль. Сделав полный виток спирали, самолет ударился о землю и сгорел, экипаж погиб. Когда военные прибыли на место, они увидели, что от пикирующего бомбардировщика ничего не осталось, а отдельные обуглившиеся части тел членов экипажа разбросаны в радиусе 100 м.
> 
> Из-за полного уничтожения самолета и гибели экипажа, истинной причины катастрофы установить не удалось. Официально причиной назвали обрыв кронштейна управления сиденья летчика во время пикировании. Предположительно сиденье сдвинулось вперед, надавило на штурвал и заклинило качалку рулей поворота.
> 
> На месте катастрофы образовалась воронка, в которой находятся крупные части фюзеляжа, ушедшие в глинистый грунт на глубину около 2,5 м. "Двигатели ушли глубоко в грунт, перемешавшись с остальными фрагментами самолета, мы будем продолжать поисковые работы на месте для полной зачистки воронки от падения. Как показывает практика, зачастую погибшие члены экипажа могут находиться среди обломков самолетов, а по отчетам военных - все похоронены", - сообщили в поисковом объединении.
> ...

----------

